# Lone womens goal for mass, mass and more mass.



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Well ive been umming and ahhing about putting a log together for a while now and as im starting a new

routine on Monday i figured now would be as good a time as any.

It may seem strange to have a log for hypotrophy starting with 8 weeks of strength but ive been training

hypotrophy for a year now and am very please with my results so far but after some reading about how

strength can impact mass gains ive decided to set myself a proper routine (well proper as in one i

devised so i can understand!) and lay it all out and log it here amongst the good people of UKM.

Some vitals first.

Age:28

Current Weight: 61kg (Down from 105kg 2 years ago)

Current compound max lifts with good form.

Squat 80kg

Bench 52kg

Deads 97.25kg

OHP 35kg 

The routine ive set myself is hugely different from my previous routines and to stop me going nuts and

over training in terms of the amount of different exercises i do ive come to this.

Workout A

Deads

Bench

2 accessory lifts (probably dips/chins)

30 mins HIIT

Workout B

Squats

OHP

2 accessory lifts (dips/chins)

30 mins HIIT

Itll be a 3 day split over M/W/F with week one being ABA and week 2 being BAB

with cardio and abs trained on the T/T

This is mainly to stop me going mad at home and allow me to get to the gym and burn some energy.

Ill be starting at 80% to a 5x5 system and adding weight hopefully weekly but itll depend on a number of

factors (obviously).

My goals, although i have no idea if this achievable over the 8 weeks are to increase my compounds to

Squat 100kg

Bench 60kg

Deads 110kg

OHP 50kg

Im guessing these may be a little optomistic but no point in setting goals you know you already know you can

achieve in my opinion.

Im slow bulking at the moment and eating 300 over maintenence roughly. I can post up my daily diet if

anyone is interested.

Ill be starting this on Monday and i cant wait, im not sure if ill follow it with a week deload at this

point and then jump back into hypotrophy and hit the deload after that.

I may post up pictures at some point but i am incredibly shy, as a past fatty i wont ever have the beautifully

sculpted body of some of the other girls on here but i do have some muscles which im very proud of lol.

My overall goal is to get big, i mean big big, Rene Campbell would be my ideal although if i end up as

Dana Linn Bailey im not gonna be gutted 

I train alone, i cant find anyone that matches my level of commitment or times of training

but i am always open to advice and im learning every day. Hopefully this will prove useful or atleast a

reasonable read for any who are interested. Ill post as often as i can


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best of luck to you with this:thumbup1:


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

That's a Shame seems pretty much what I am up to ATM where abouts are you from and what times do you train I would kill for a partner!! A proper one

Men seem to just want to show off (in past experience) and some of the woman in my gym are just on go slow go stop


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome wish you all the best and just clicked your a rep well done .


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck with this, hope you reach your goals.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> That's a Shame seems pretty much what I am up to ATM where abouts are you from and what times do you train I would kill for a partner!! A proper one
> 
> Men seem to just want to show off (in past experience) and some of the woman in my gym are just on go slow go stop


I train Monday through to Friday 6:30am I leave the flat for the walk to the gym. I train at Dave's gym Cardiff.

I completely agree with your experience of men/women you've trained with. They seem make up the majority of gyms it seems 

We have a few female lifters but they're only lifting compounds as their PTs include it in the routines and not really heavy. Which is fine of course just don't match my goals.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about a training partner. I've had the occasional buddy over the years but, as you say, they never match up to your needs and commitment. The only real advantage they have is to assist you with forced reps and, as far as strength training is concerned, you shouldn't really need forced reps in your programme. As long as you have the mental strength to push and motivate yourself - and I'm sure you have - all will be well.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Very true Mingster. I have things laid out with military precision as I have to walk there, train, get home, shower and in to work by 10am every morning so it's easier to go solo at the.moment.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Very true Mingster. I have things laid out with military precision as I have to walk there, train, get home, shower and in to work by 10am every morning so it's easier to go solo at the.moment.


Damn damn and damn everyone is miles away from me!! Isn't fair!!  good luck tho chucks


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Very true Mingster. I have things laid out with military precision as I have to walk there, train, get home, shower and in to work by 10am every morning so it's easier to go solo at the.moment.


LOL. You sound like me I have a way I like to do things and won't accept any disruption to my methods. I like to visualise all my workouts several times before I actually do them, so that I have, in effect, already completed them mentally before I do the physical part in the gym. This is important with strength training because, if you don't think you will lift a weight, it's a certainty you won't be able to physically lift it.

I have my own gym now at home after converting my garage. This means that no annoying people ever get in the way of my sessions:lol:


----------



## SimonCharles (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck with your goals, you have a clear vision of what you want, and being prepared mentally is half the work. You'll do grand in Cardiff.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers guys. Feels like xmas eve. Can't wait to get up get to the gym and start. Ha! Going to be very strange with such a minimalist routine but going to put 100% focus into form and progression and im looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Good luck and live large


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

5:30am 75g oats, 20g PB and a scoop of whey (makes a great milk substitute for porridge just add hot water)

Well im walking back from my first session and it was definitely interesting!

Deads was first on the cards.

Warm up

2x5 just bar (z z z z z gotta be done)

1 x 3 @ 50kg

1 x 2 @ 70kg

5x5 @ 80kg

All felt fine although I have a feeling I may have some difficulty starting with that heavy a weight later on but for now it felt good and no real trouble.

4x10 chins - first few are un assisted and when I start to struggle I put the platform up and finish up the set. Starting with platform down every set.

Bench

Warm up

2x5 bar only ( z z z z again)

1x3 @ 30kg

1 x 2 @ 37.5

5 x [email protected] 42.5kg

This felt very easy so I spent time doing slow negatives with full ROM.

I kind of went a bit awol at this point, I had loads of time left based on the hour I usually alot for weights so I deviated and did

3x10 cable shrugs @ 26kg a stack and 3 x 10 cable flies which always gives me good chest pump.

Finished with 4 x 8 unassisted triceps dips.

Cardio - mixed sprints on x trainer. Never dropping below 70rpm and moving between 45/15 rest 45/30 rest 60/60 rest and doubling resistance on sprints. 33 mins total

The hardest part of the whole session was the rests on the compounds. I was aiming for 2 mins between sets but in reality it was more like 1. Longest 1 minute of my life.lol As the weight gets heavier im sure the rest will get easier but at 80% I didn't really feel I needed it.

Abs and more cardio tomorrow. I'll be spending my day devising a torturous ab routine ( I mean working at the office) as I did the insanity one on the weekend and definitely felt like I had more in the tank.

Post work out

1 banana

1 scoop of whey

500ml of milk

Have a good one all


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It will get harder The easier start enables you to build momentum, and blast past personal bests some weeks down the line. You can't increase strength by pushing your max every week. As the weights on the compounds increase you will need to cut the assistance work. I only do squats and calf raises on leg day at the moment - I simply have nothing left for anything else


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Hehe. Yeah im looking forward to it getting harder. Will be knocking the accessory lifts on the head before long I imagine. Will be doing calve presses on workout b though. My favourite body part to workout. Love the intense burn from it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Hehe. Yeah im looking forward to it getting harder. Will be knocking the accessory lifts on the head before long I imagine. Will be doing calve presses on workout b though. My favourite body part to workout. Love the intense burn from it


Yuk!!:laugh:

Legs are my favourite body part to train too. A proper challenge


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

So this morning was the first time in a long time ive gone to the gym and not trained one of the main muscle groups. Today was an abs and cardio session. Im pretty sure I overkilled the ab section but I rarely get ab Doms these days so trying new things just to keep it fresh.

3 x 30 cable crunches 26kg

4 x 10 hanging leg raises

1 x 8 hanging leg raises

3 x 30 decline Russian twists with 10kg plate

4x15 each side Oblique crunches with 25kg plate

4x100 situps with 4x20 bench leg raises 4 x 10 bench crunches

3 x 1 min planks alternating elbow/knee touch

Cardio was very basic this morning long steady pace at resistance with a few minute sprints thrown in for 40 mins.

This session lacked structure but as it's more too burn energy and nothing really to do with my strength training im happy to play around a little.

First session of squats and ohp @ 80% tomorrow which I can't wait for.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Have you seen @littlemissmuscle on here? I know she's also living in Cardiff and trains hard lifting some good weight. She's always up for a session and I plan to train with her once I can sort out a routine (although I can't lift very heavy lol). Might be good to give her a shout!

Best of luck with this chick


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Have you seen @littlemissmuscle on here? I know she's also living in Cardiff and trains hard lifting some good weight. She's always up for a session and I plan to train with her once I can sort out a routine (although I can't lift very heavy lol). Might be good to give her a shout!
> 
> Best of luck with this chick


Cheers buddy. I've spoken to her but my training is restricted to early morning and I have to be in and out so I can get to work. To be honest im socially inept and meeting new people causes me some stress issues so im just going to be focusing on lifting big at the moment 

Let me know how your training goes with her though, don't worry about lifting heavy a session should be gauged on effort. Someone lifting 50kg can be putting in 100% and someone lifting 100kg could be putting in 50%. We all know who would have got the most benefit! Thanks for the support.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Great to see this up 

Will look forward to following your progress! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...your workout made me lie down in a dark corner for 5 mins...I love working out everything as hard as I can but abs?.....nope.....hate it....bleurrrgh....if I should ever see sight of one I would be over the moon though...but I'm not holding my breath....

Doing a great job missis....great read..


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning...your workout made me lie down in a dark corner for 5 mins...I love working out everything as hard as I can but abs?.....nope.....hate it....bleurrrgh....if I should ever see sight of one I would be over the moon though...but I'm not holding my breath....
> 
> Doing a great job missis....great read..


Lol cheers flubs. To be honest I'll never get good definition in mine. I've got loose skin on my stomach. Not loads and probably not hugely noticeable unless looking for it but I'll never have the tightness needed to show a full six pack. Four yes, six no. I've got a full hard six pack already but without some bulldog clips, surgery or a fairy god mother the world shall never see them lol. I still train abs hard though. Helps with all my other lifts which engage the core


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Today session

Starting with five mins stretching rotator before completing ohp warm up.

I wanted to do it first mainly due to my bruised pride at.using 1.25kg plates. When 35kg is your max ohp it doesn't allow you much to cut down with to start lol

2 x 5 bar only

1x3 @ 22.5kg

1x2 @ 25kg

5x5 @ 27.5kg

All good, last set felt the right amount of effort. Not too hard and not super easy.

As an accessory lifts here I did

3x10 lat raises @ 10kg

3x10 plate raises @ 15kg

Chins/dips

4x10

Squats warm up

2x5 just bar

1x3 @ 42.5kg

1x2 @ 50kg

5x5 @ 60kg depth wasn't as low as id like. I was getting a dull ache in my lower back, which I also had on Monday doing deads.

Completed all the lifts but may stick at that weight for my next squat session to see how it feels before adding weight.

Acsessory lifts. I wasn't really happy with my squats so probably added too many extra lifts but hey they felt good.

Seated calf press

4x80 @ 50kg SS with standing body weight calf raises 4x10 on a ledge. Slow and agonising with a squeeze at the top of each rep.

Straight leg deads

4x8 @ 60kg. Nothing special but they help loosen my hamstrings which can get really tight.

Finished with seated leg extensions. Legs move independently (which I prefer)

So I had 13.75kg on each leg doing as many full reps on one leg before switch legs and basically straight back abd forth. Think I managed 4 sets before knocking the weight down to 10 plates and holding.

Bambi legged cardio then.

Basically 30 mins on x trainer on random putting one leg infront of the other. Weird fact, I never use the moving arms whilst on the cross trainer. It feels strange so I just.hold the static middle bars lol.

Still have some tweaking with weight on some lifts but its early days but I think I need to be brutal about it otherwise I'll be buggered later on. Abs again tomorrow. Think I'll pick four or five exercises and go for mega volume instead of 10 different exercises. I actually have slight ab Doms today, always satisfying


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Somedays bulk eating is a joy....today is not one of those days. Buddha belly from carbs and two big meals left to go. I need a hand blender, chicken, rice, coconut oil and vegetable smoothie.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Did I read right...4x80 50kg deads? 4 x 80....errmmm..holeeeee sheeet dat is a lot...feeling quite humbled about my 110kg lift now, just the one! flol.....cracking stuff missis...

verrreeeeeeeeeee noice......


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Did I read right...4x80 50kg deads? 4 x 80....errmmm..holeeeee sheeet dat is a lot...feeling quite humbled about my 110kg lift now, just the one! flol.....cracking stuff missis...
> 
> verrreeeeeeeeeee noice......


Lol sorry flubs my write up is a bit confusing. It was 4 x 80 seated calf press. Id have been extremely pleased if it was deads! 110kg dead is amazing work though. Id have been strutting like a peacock if id managed one of them. 100kg is my max one and it wasn't pretty!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice journal, sensible approach... lots of boxes ticked, nods of approval given :thumbup1:

Will keep checking in and post once in a while (I do follow a few journals but rarely post in them) to give encouragement and hopefully to contribute something useful.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. All support is appreciated. Im really hoping to make some progress in my strength despite mass being my overall goal. I've never trained like this so I'll probably make lots of mistakes but (aslong as injury is avoided) I find its the best way to learn. Will be adding weight to my bench and ohp on their next sessions. Will keep squats and deads the same, if they feel good and no back issues I'll go up on them the sessions after. Im a bit bull headed when it comes to running before I can walk but im determined to try strike the balance between progress and being too comfortable.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Abs

Weighted cable crunches 26kg

5x25

Weighted obliques cable crunches 31kg 5x25 a side

Leg raises with 10kg med ball overhead 5x25

Oblique crunches with 25kg plate 4x20

Hanging knee raises 5x12

Cardio 35mins random x trainer

10 mins foam roller. I say foam, it's more a very hard rubber, spikey, torture device 

Finding it hard to be my usual enthusiastic self with the twice weekly ab/cardio sessions. I have to spend half the session focusing on not wandering off and working other muscle groups as I don't want to affect my 5x5.

Nevermind, tomorrow I'll be back on bench and deads. Will spend a bit of time visualising my lifts. Ive done 80kg many times before it threw me a bit when It wasn't right on Monday. Think I'll try fit in half an hour of deep stretching after work incase by some miracle it helps.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Well im stretched, limber and getting motivated by looking at bodybuilding pics.

Id love to have her physique. It's probably a little different to the usual ideas the guys and gals of UKM picture as perfect bodied women but she blows my mind


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Woke up at four am this morning (hour and a half before my alarm) so decided to get up and spend a bit of time getting my head straight.

By the time I got to my deads id chucked the idea of retrying 80% I managed to put the self doubt to bed and added the extra weight to the bar. Bosh! Felt good. Focus was there and everything felt tidy.

Deadlifts

2x5 bar only

1x3 60kg

1x2 70kg

5x5 82.5kg

Bench, much like Monday felt strong. Weight added and finished 5x5 looking forward to upping load.

Bench press

2x5 just bar

1x3 32.5kg

1x2 37.5kg

5x5 45kg

As it's Friday and I rest all weekend I wanted to blitz the time I had left so added some extra back/chest work and indulged my poor neglected arms, which have never felt so pumped ever. Literally swollen, rock hard bi/tri with some thick vascularity (considering im wearing thermal compression top they're extremely visible). <3

3 sets 12/10/8

increasing weight

Cable flys high/low

Preacher curl

Standing ez bar row

Cable bicep and triceps

Shrugs

Db rows

30 mins cardio....I suppose it's more fartlek training than Hiit but to be honest im of the mindset that as long as your doing some sort of cardio you'll generally get where you want to be.

Week one down. A little shakey start but added weight and won a battle against myself. Complete rest this weekend.......maybe.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

secondhandsoul said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Well ive been umming and ahhing about putting a log together for a while now and as im starting a new
> 
> ...


only jus seen this/your OP - like the title/goal

105kg to 61 you must have changed your life around nice one for clear results - like the military precision u got going on as well

second hand good luck with your goals and ill now be following thread closely see how u get on


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

Just subscribed to your thread.

Good luck.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> only jus seen this/your OP - like the title/goal
> 
> 105kg to 61 you must have changed your life around nice one for clear results - like the military precision u got going on as well
> 
> second hand good luck with your goals and ill now be following thread closely see how u get on


Thanks Leeds.

The weight loss was an adventure and one im really glad I did. I learnt so much about my body and nutrition if someone said, if I had to do it again and someone could wave a wand and take the weight off, id say no way. I loved every sweaty spin class, every ache and pain and was very lucky I found eating clean very anf enjoyable! I feel very much incontrol of my body and still go to bed every night looking forward to my next session.  next few years are going to be great!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Very very busy weekend but im going to try and take some sort of photos as well as a weight update and measurements. I can barely use a camera without covering the lens with a finger, or keeping it in focus. They wont be underwear shots (SHY!) but will try get some decent pic of arms, calves and back (i cant manage a lat spread for the life of me!)

If not this weekend then soon. Tomorrow starts with a run to the butchers and a farmers walk back with £100 of chicken breasts in carrier bags followed by rugby and two hours at the tattooist whilst updating food logs and possibly baking a coconut cake for the Mrs. Ha! I wont eat it but something very therapeutic about baking. Have a good weekend one and all.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Balls. Laptop just snuffed it. Suppose it is three years old now (sad when that you actually expect something to break these days). Thankfully I still have the trusty mobile. Final loan payment complete in May (Was looking forward to that!). Might have to consider another one......or denounce technology and move to the wilderness. Wilderness is looking pretty good right now!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Coconut cake...sounds yummy.......your workouts sound just great to me...I love to give myself a good ole welly in the gym....feels fab right? I actually don't look like I train at all though in real life which is a bit of an **** really cos I would love it if anyone said to me "do you train"....lol.....I'm a bit solid...sigh....hhaha...ah well...

Have a great day...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good work so far:thumbup1:

Keeping the progress slow and steady and avoiding doing too much is going to be your demon lol. The better you fight your urges to train more the greater your gains in mass and strength will be. The way I visualise this is...Your body has a finite amount it can put into a workout. Give this amount a measurement of, say, 10. For every support exercise you do you can take 1 from this total of 10. What remains is the amount you are capable of putting into the exercises that really matter - squats, deads, bench, etc. These are the exercises that really give you mass and strength so the more you have to put into them the more mass and strength you will achieve.

Good exercises they may be, and they have their place, but no-one ever got big and strong from curls and flyes.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Your bang on with the areas I have issues Mingster. Im happy with how the first week has gone though, I was wondering what to do when I can't complete a full 5x5. Do you stay at that weight until you can get the last reps? Or up the weight and drop the reps to say 3 or 4. Im climbing the walls to get back in the gym. Weekends resting is hard work.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Your bang on with the areas I have issues Mingster. Im happy with how the first week has gone though, I was wondering what to do when I can't complete a full 5x5. Do you stay at that weight until you can get the last reps? Or up the weight and drop the reps to say 3 or 4. Im climbing the walls to get back in the gym. Weekends resting is hard work.


It's difficult to look at training dispassionately tbf. I think if most people looked at it as a means to an end they would train less and get better results. In the real world, however, people enjoy training, they enjoy the challenge, they get a buzz from it. Therefore they train more often than is really necessary to get the best results. Just my opinion, but most of the biggest guys I've known over many years train one on/one off or even one on/two off.

With regard to my training, I rarely do 5x5 myself. I may do a sequence where I do 3x5 for 2/3 weeks increasing the weight each week, then drop to 2x5 and finally 1x5. Alternatively I often do 5 sets of my main lift but stagger the reps, i.e. 10/10/8/6/4 increasing the weight each set and using the earlier sets as a warm up to a max effort with the final set. A third technique I use is to lower the reps each week whilst raising the weight. An example would be Ed Coan's system http://www.joeskopec.com/coancalc.html This is a top method for breaking through plateau's in your training.

It may seem that these systems take a good while to get to where the actions at lol, but, with strength training, it's a long series of small battles won that eventually wins the war. Each work out is a stepping stone to add to the next to get to where you want to be.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> It's difficult to look at training dispassionately tbf. I think if most people looked at it as a means to an end they would train less and get better results. In the real world, however, people enjoy training, they enjoy the challenge, they get a buzz from it. Therefore they train more often than is really necessary to get the best results. Just my opinion, but most of the biggest guys I've known over many years train one on/one off or even one on/two off.
> 
> With regard to my training, I rarely do 5x5 myself. I may do a sequence where I do 3x5 for 2/3 weeks increasing the weight each week, then drop to 2x5 and finally 1x5. Alternatively I often do 5 sets of my main lift but stagger the reps, i.e. 10/10/8/6/4 increasing the weight each set and using the earlier sets as a warm up to a max effort with the final set. A third technique I use is to lower the reps each week whilst raising the weight. An example would be Ed Coan's system http://www.joeskopec.com/coancalc.html This is a top method for breaking through plateau's in your training.
> 
> It may seem that these systems take a good while to get to where the actions at lol, but, with strength training, it's a long series of small battles won that eventually wins the war. Each work out is a stepping stone to add to the next to get to where you want to be.


Thanks for the ideas mate, ill definitely look to apply this sort of change when i start to get into the thick of it. Im hoping this week will go smoothly as im still only around 80% of my 1RM. I think ill struggle on my squats the most, depth just doesnt feel right but ill get the headphones in and the blinkers on and give it 100% and see what kind of results i get. Im wondering whether itll be worth using a belt as i do get some back twinges when squatting but not sure if thats just masking some form issues. That and the fact i find it difficult to find a belt that fits at the gym lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Thanks for the ideas mate, ill definitely look to apply this sort of change when i start to get into the thick of it. Im hoping this week will go smoothly as im still only around 80% of my 1RM. I think ill struggle on my squats the most, depth just doesnt feel right but ill get the headphones in and the blinkers on and give it 100% and see what kind of results i get. Im wondering whether itll be worth using a belt as i do get some back twinges when squatting but not sure if thats just masking some form issues. That and the fact i find it difficult to find a belt that fits at the gym lol


I always wear a belt whilst squatting. Basically the idea when squatting is to push out your stomach as much as possible to stabilize your core. The belt gives something to push against, and it also prevents your stomach from stretching. A belt will strengthen your core rather than weaken it in this situation. despite what some may say


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I always wear a belt whilst squatting. Basically the idea when squatting is to push out your stomach as much as possible to stabilize your core. The belt gives something to push against, and it also prevents your stomach from stretching. A belt will strengthen your core rather than weaken it in this situation. despite what some may say


Well that's good enough for me. Might have to pack a hoodie for a bit of extra girth round the waist


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Ohp (weight increased)

2x5 bar

1x3 @ 25kg

1x2 @ 27.5kg

5x5 @ 30kg

This was getting interesting. At the fourth set i started to think, not sure how ill manage the last set. Then I used my rest time to focus and sort my head out, I know im strong enough and this weight was **** all (lol I talk to myself and pace quite alot when resting) and stepped up for the last set and it was the easiest lifts from all of my ohp sets. Strong mind + strong body.= winner!

Squat (weight increased)

Dave (gym owner) was very much in favor of me using a belt when squatting but as he didn't have a power lifting belt in my size he suggested using one the 'normal' belts but turn it so the wide part was against my abs and gave me a decent platform to press against. So on it went!

2x5 bar

1x3 @ 45kg

1x2 @ 60kg

5x5 @ 67.5kg

Felt a bit odd wearing a belt but at the bottom of the squat I could feel the benefit of having something against my abs. Im sure I looked ridiculous pushing my stomach out into a backwards belt but hey I got the lifts I wanted so it's all good.

Accessory lifts.

Front squats (40kg) 4x10

Good mornings (35kg) 4x10

Calf presses (57.5kg) 4x100

Chins/dips 4x10

Cable lat raises 4x10

Plate raises (15kg) 4x10

(I really did try and walk away after 5x5 but my body and head still had energy to burn and as id completed my 5x5 first I didn't think it took away from my overall goal)

30 mind cardio steady state


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Well I couldnt go to the gym this morning due to having to wait in for a delivery (15kg of whey, yay!) as it was abs/cardio day I decided to train at home.

I've got the insanity workouts on my laptop and haven't really done anything with them but thought id do the 'insane abs' again adding in 4x100 crunches with raised legs and 3x30 leg raises lifting hips at the top of each rep for a good contraction.

For cardio I did the 'pure cardio' video which was actually a lot of fun and left me soaked with sweat. Very doable for most people on UKM id imagine though.

Then I finished with 'cardio recovery' which is essentially 40 mins of body weight exercises focusing on core and yoga type stretching.

Id have rather have gone to the gym but I don't feel like I did less for working out at home


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Morning chaps

Back in the gym today for bench and deads.

Deads (weight increase)

2x5 @ bar

1x3 @ 55kg

1x2 @ 75kg

5x5 @ 85kg

All completed and definitely feeling the increased effort needed, love it!

Seems to be a pattern emerging though. First set on 5x5 ok. 2nd/3rd confidence wavering, 4th set ok, 5th set usually best. Not sure what's ggoing on there but lifts are getting done so I'll try not to over analyse this just yet 

Bench (weight increase)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] 47.5

As with deads I can feel the extra effort needed now but still all completed cleanly. I feel more controlled at this weight than I have in the past. Maybe psychosomatic but doing.5x5 at one weight I think has allowed me to focus on properly lifting the weight I have rather than adding weight for the next set.

Accessory lifts

Lat pull down [email protected]

Tbar rows [email protected]+20kg bar

Cable flies 3x10

Cable xovers 3x10

Didn't fancy chins/dips today

So did some db curls and tricep rope extensions. Low/medium weight. Around 15reps per set.

25 mins cardio x trainer with 3 45 second sprints. Zzzz 

Next week is going to start getting interesting. Getting close to my bench 1 rep max ( doesnt feel like it strangely) and by Friday next week, assuming all lifts between go well I'll be 5x5 my previous 1rm. Ha, bonkers.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Not much to say here. Abs/cardio

Heavy crunches and decline twists with plates and a bunch of other stuff thrown in.

Cardio 25 mins of hiit.

Im missing my 5 day one muscle group a day routine today but enjoying 5x5 other than that. Cant wait for ohp tomorrow, it's becoming my favorite compound!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Bag is packed and playlist updated. Little concerned about my knee. Seems to go through phases of being fine and phases of giving out doing every days things (sitting, stairs etc) might do box squats today as a precaution but I'll see how I feel once im their.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Bleugh. Not feeling amazing about that session but definitely some positives to take away.

Squats to start (I added a box as knee wasn't 100% after initial warm up sets)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

They all felt ok but using a box feels a bit like cheating. Like dead lifts from blocks, they have their places in a routine but to me they take the shine off a good lift. Probably just me though. I have a feeling I'll always be weakest in squats as my knee has been ****ed since playing hockey at school (or possibly taking one too many arrows to the knee in skyrim) lol.

Still, if I have to mix up my squats I will (I actually feel more comfortable doing.front squats although the weight isn't great atm) I'll stick with a standard squat for now and take it session by session.

Ohp was a big session for me today. 5x5 my previous 1rm was the plan.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

As previously mentioned I seem to lose focus middle of 5x5 the 1x4 I did was actually my fourth set which ****ed me off and I did the fifth set 5x5. It was tough and im really not sure how im going to manage the next session. I don't want to stay at the weight but the chances of doing [email protected] seems ....hmmm im not going to say impossible. I will do it but I may have to implement A slight reduction in reps and drop to baby steps now.

Accessory lifts

Leg extensions 15kg a leg

Seated Calf press 55kg

Sldl 60kg

Plate raises 15kg

Tbar shoulder press (I think thats what it's called. It's basically a hinge joint on the floor you put a barbell in so one end you can put plates on. I use it for shoulder presses and rows occasionally) bar+12.5 kg per arm.

4 sets of chins/dips.

Definitely hitting new territory now and I imagine progress will slow dramatically but keeping focus of the end picture is key I think. Small steps everyweek leading to a larger goal at the end.

Have a good one all.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

So bored, literally climbing the walls. Spent a few hours cleaning earlier just to pass the time. Fell asleep watching the rugby and have just been clock watching since. Im really starting to dislike the weekends. Looking forward to getting up so I actually have something to do (meal prep for the next few days). Im super hungry today as well and im not really sure why. Eaten normally for a rest day (roughly to maintenance which is about 1000 calories less than a workout day). Think its just one of those days. Upped the fish oils in a hope to shift the niggling joint pain and hoping my glucosamine arrives Monday.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm liking the tough mental approach such as you showed before the last set of OHP. I find the mental approach very important to lifting heavy. If you don't think you can lift the weight you won't lift it. It doesn't matter how strong you are, you have to believe. I mentally lift my weights many times before I physically attempt them.

Lots of people wear their belts back to front. Having something to press your abs against is very important

Things seem to be going very well but, as you are finding, things get tough very quickly lol. You are reaching max efforts lifts very early in your programme tbh. I know it's difficult, but I would recommend backing off on the initial weights still further on future cycles so that you hit your max effort lifts on week 5 or 6. The early weeks may well feel easy but you will make more progress for longer using this system. Good luck with the week to come:thumbup1:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I'm liking the tough mental approach such as you showed before the last set of OHP. I find the mental approach very important to lifting heavy. If you don't think you can lift the weight you won't lift it. It doesn't matter how strong you are, you have to believe. I mentally lift my weights many times before I physically attempt them.
> 
> Lots of people wear their belts back to front. Having something to press your abs against is very important
> 
> Things seem to be going very well but, as you are finding, things get tough very quickly lol. You are reaching max efforts lifts very early in your programme tbh. I know it's difficult, but I would recommend backing off on the initial weights still further on future cycles so that you hit your max effort lifts on week 5 or 6. The early weeks may well feel easy but you will make more progress for longer using this system. Good luck with the week to come:thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Im nothing if not a stubborn bitch when it comes to training but will definitely take a lot away from this in terms of starting weight ideas. I think the next two weeks will push me to my limits physically and I'll need to look at the results of each session with brutal honesty and know when enough is enough (probably when I drop the barbell on my head doing OHP  ) but wounds heal and every session teaches me something for the next. Bring on Monday, looking forward to upping my bench.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

secondhandsoul said:


> Well im stretched, limber and getting motivated by looking at bodybuilding pics.
> 
> Id love to have her physique. It's probably a little different to the usual ideas the guys and gals of UKM picture as perfect bodied women but she blows my mind


Heather Cassils, nice


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Bench (weight increase)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Felt stronger in bench today. Getting harder for sure but felt totally in control and even slowing up the negatives. Really wanted to put up the weight to 52.5 (previous 1rm) but kept a cool head and just focused on keeping the best form and ROM. Loved it. Def lepperd - pour some sugar on me definitely helped, ha!

Deads (weight increase) - what a difference a belt makes!

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

5x5 with belt 87.5kg

Smashed all of these. Never felt so strong on deads ever. Backwards belt for my abs to press against felt so right. Very natural and really helped keep me stable. I sometimes get a lower back twinge when I get up from deads but with the belt I felt nothing. Will 100% be using one for my heaviest deads in the future.

At this point I was buzzing and had a ton of energy from good lifts so jumped on the accessories.

Low/high cable flies

Incline bench

Bent over db rows

Shrugs

Chins/dips/pull ups.

None of the accessories were super heavy 3 sets of 12 reps mainly.

Cardio 25 mins steady state.

Now I have to endure abs*cardio tomorrow when all I want to do is log press the 75kg bar downstairs lol. Baby steps.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Consider me subbed :thumb:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Abs/cardio

It's freezing this morning. Walking to the gym in shorts, skins and vibram barefoot shoes I may as well just gone naked for all the warmth they gave me. Luckily I didn't as a car pulled up next to me and the gym owner on his way to open up offered me a lift, we chatted strength training on the way up (he knows his stuff) and it was a nice change from reaching the gym part froZen. 

Weighted cable crunches

[email protected] I find if I go heavier then I start using my back too much

.

[email protected] oblique cable crunches.

3x10 hanging leg raises

Leg/arm raise with medicine ball 10kg 3x20

[email protected] plate obliques crunch. I usually use the 30kg dbs for these for 10 reps but went for a change.

Some bench crunches, good old sit ups and decline bench twists with 10kg plate.

Nothing special, I spent most my time staring down my (well my favourite) squat rack where id be grunting tomorrow and visualising my lifts.

After an hour of abs I grabbed the latex tube of death and spent ten minutes rolling my hams, calfs and back in the vain hope it'll help with tomorrows session. My left knee feels a bit, crunchy, but that won't keep me adding the weight.



Oh and cardio was 30mins of fartlek style exercise on the x trainer.....keeping knee crunching in control.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

OHP (weight increase to previous 1rm)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

As you can see things didn't go smoothly this morning. I entered the gym with doubt chipping away at me and although I finished ok I was ****ed I dropped the weight for that one set. I gave everything I had and started to see stars by the last rep at which point I tried to push out a sixth as an act of defiance but only managed half rep lol.

Squats were a mixed bag as well with my knees and ankles feeling sore before I even started.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] with box grrrr

First set of 5x5 I was determined to get my abs pressed into the belt **** touching the box and I ended up losing my balance and sitting on the box unable to get back up :dies: thankfully id placed the cross bars on the rack and the gym was dead apart from a few cardio nuts upstairs so I shut my eyes and dumped the weight backwards (cross bars were a peg lower than needed) so made a bloody racket!

Immediately reset everything and jumped back into it with no issues.

Accessories

One armed OHP with barbell pivet.

[email protected]+bar

Cable shoulder work 3x12

Plate raises 3x12 15kg

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good mornings

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated Calf press

[email protected] with 3x10 bodyweight standing calf raises between sets. Slow with squeeze at the top of each raise

I went to do a few sets of preacher curls but my elbows hurt so I ditched that and went to do 30 mins of steady state cardio.

Not sure where to go with my ohp next session. Im thinking sticking at the weight and doing the full 5x5 with more control. Or adding weight and dropping to 5x3 or a similar variant.

Something will need to give for that next session as aiming for [email protected] what would be a new 1rm PB will be asking to fail and with a bit of a plan it doesnt need to be the case I head in looking to fail my goal so will be having a little think on how best to proceed with OHP.

Peace all


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Haha, don't worry, you aren't the only one to have had a slightly embarrassing bit of bar dumping to do on squats. I remember coming back after a layoff one time and getting stuck in the hole on my warm up and had to dump it back - I wouldn't have cared that much but for the fact it was a warm up weight (75kg I think) and my ego felt very small indeed :lol:

Good sessions recently though, can see you progressing nicely


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Haha, don't worry, you aren't the only one to have had a slightly embarrassing bit of bar dumping to do on squats. I remember coming back after a layoff one time and getting stuck in the hole on my warm up and had to dump it back - I wouldn't have cared that much but for the fact it was a warm up weight (75kg I think) and my ego felt very small indeed :lol:
> 
> Good sessions recently though, can see you progressing nicely


Thanks mate. Good to hear im not the only one who has those kind of moments in the gym lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to see you visualising your lifts in the days leading up to a workout. This is a major factor in successful lifting imo.

As said, don't worry about having top bail on squats, or any other lift for that matter. This is part and parcel of strength training - if you miss the 'groove' you may as well bail and start again. There's nothing worse than trying to correct a lift as injury is usually the result. Getting your spotters correctly placed on the rack is the main thing here:thumbup1:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Short session this morning.

30 mins abs

20 mins Hiit

Had a bunk night sleep (on top of the four hours I got the night before) plus side all my joints have stopped hurting, no idea what happened but helps me loads.

Think ill spend a bit of time of deep stretching tonight if I can find some spare time between housework, cooking, entertaining etc. Ok so I may infact be a tad grumpy today. The prospect of a day at the office barely being able to keep my eyes open and an evening of noisy neighbors upsetting the other half is crushing my left over enthusiasm from the gym. 

If I could fast forward to 6 am tomorrow that would be great..


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Felt back in the game today. Not blinkers down, beast mode on but as together as someone who had four hours sleep could be lol.

Bench (weight increase)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (Oorah previous 1rm)

All felt good here, I was taking full advantage of the rest period as I was actually heavy breathing from effort between sets.

Deads (weight increased)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] straps and belt

I completed them all but form wasn't great and I put it down to one of the gym old boys going round taking photos with a big **** off camera with flash. Literally from the moment I racked up 90kg he moved around me snapping pics. He asked permission but im too polite to say no but focus was entirely out of the window along with form, although I completed all the lifts i can't have been doing it totally wrong. Im sure some hideous pictures of me with a rounded back and a backwards belt will be circulating shortly...fml. Lol

Accessories.

Cable flies. Low and mid anchor points

4x10 with the last set being a drop set to failure.

Tbar row

[email protected] + bar

My lower back was feeling suitably shagged by this point. It was a little off when I woke up but it doesnt feel injured just muscle abused. 

Ezbar upright row. I usuAlly do shrugs but thought id swap these in. Holding the contraction at the top of the row. 3x8

Chins/dips

3 sets to failure

30 mins cardio

I think a deload is on the cards next week. I've already started 5x5 on previous 1rm so am happy with progress but the joints aren't as strong as id like. Im going to have a 5 day split. One muscle group per day, still hitting compounds at 50% and just having a bit of play time and play about with high reps (30+) who knows. Keeping it light will be the main focus.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I wonder if you can have your belt too tight when lifting. I did mine up one more than usual and felt it cut right into my lower abs and felt like my organs were going to pop lol. Was super uncomfortable so I loosened it off a notch and carried on. They never really tell you how to wear one but im guessing pain is a good indication it's too tight lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Stretching and housework on the cards today. Z z z z. Keeping busy atleast. POA for next week is definitely a deload. I feel ok today but I know my body needs a break from the constant addition of weight every session. Im going to cover five day split doing a muscle group per session. 50% compounds on the appropriate days and the rest isolation exercises for high reps just for ****s and giggles. Cardio will be done every session like normal but im going to miss out abs next week. Not sure why but training them twice a week is quite frankly mind numbingly boring so I'll let the compounds do their thing and keep them in shape.

2kg of beef slow roasting at the moment, big chunk of that with steamed veggies should see me through the rugby.

Wish the Mrs hadn't bought ne beer though. I've not drunk in a very long time and it's easier not to want it when it's not siting in the fridge. Ha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All looks good:thumbup1:

LOL. Cutting off circulation is a sure sign your belt is too tight


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Well this week is a deload.....I loosely use that term as it's im pretty sure I did far too much but I had fun and got my stupid proud head around putting 50% (give or take) on a bar (a bar with 2x2.5kg plates on.....the shame!  )

Anyway work out below.

Incline db fly

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]5kg

I stayed away from my usual 17.5s although I did derack them and forced myself to put them back 

Flat db press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline bb press

[email protected]

Cable flies high/low hitch

3x20 + drop set to failure

10slow wide stance press ups between sets.

Chest press machine

[email protected] 5kg a side

Db pull overs

[email protected]

Decline bench with weird bar that looks like a ladder with wonky hand grips lol! I've never used it before and decided no weight just 1 set for reps which when I got to 40 decided could probably do with a little weight on but realising id done probably more than I should have went upstairs for 30 mins steady state cardio.

All weight was kept between 50% and 70% and higher than normal reps.

The gym owner saw me walking up again today and gave me a lift so go in the gym twenty mins before normal opening. Gym to myself for the most part and home early for a soak before work.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Morning all.

In gym before it opened again today so 20mins with everything to myself although it's not usually busy first thing but it's a nice bonus

Back today. I wanted to do deads but knowing I'll go balls to the wall I settled for medium weight rack pulls.

[email protected] slow controlled with no banging 

Pendley rows

[email protected]

Tbar row

[email protected]+bar

Underhand lat pull down

4x10 (50%)

Wide grip assisted pull ups

4x10

Low cable row

4x15 (50%)

Behind back rope cable shrugs

5x20

Cable cross overs

3 bricks a hand to failure

2 to failure

1 to failure

Cardio. Fartlek style randomness on xtrainer 30 mins.

Considering it was reduced in terms of weight moved im actually feeling like I had a good work out. Don't get me wrong anything over 12 reps feels dirty and wrong but if this benefits my goals im on it like a car bonnet....wtf did I just say?!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Its legs day, legs day.....

Had a really good session today. Felt good to get a bit of variation in.

All exercises completed with between 50-70% weight

Back squats

[email protected] Stripping back the weight ment I hit super deep squats. I physically couldnt get anymore **** to the grass so to speak and it felt good to be able to feel which part of the squat hit which muscle.

Front squat

[email protected]

As above really. Felt very steady and the happiest I've been with my form ever.

Seated calf raises

[email protected] The burn.....bitter sweet agony.

Leg extension machine

[email protected] per leg

[email protected] per leg

[email protected] per leg

Last set was 10kg pl to failure.

Legs were shaking by this point but hammys were next.

Hamstring curl

Mixed this one a bit

Basically focusing on one leg a time with a light 7.5kg each

One leg to failure switch straight to the other to failure and repeat until my glutes were on fire 

Glutton for punishment I decided to hit the leg press for a few lightish sets.

[email protected]

Ss with calf presses with the same weight 3x25

Finishing with sldl. I only managed [email protected] totally blew my legs.

I couldn't quite face cardio yet so I did some quick abs.

Weighted rope crunch

Oblique plate crunches

Hanging raises

3 sets...i was on auto pilot at this point.

Going upstairs with heavy use of the rail I ground out 25 mins of steady state cardio listening to manowar.

I think I need to relook at this deload business....pretty sure im doing it wrong


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Thursday arms

First arm only session in a month and i enjoyed every filthy minute of it.

Weight range was a fair bit higher than the other deload figures as I hadn't trained them intensely since 5x5.

Still between 70-85% with higher reps than normal and drop sets added to pretty much all exercises.

Preacher curl

[email protected] + whatever bar weighs

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected] to failure

Behind head 2h db extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db curls

[email protected] dbs (felt too light even for a higher rep set)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] to failure

Close grip ezbar press

[email protected] + bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar to failure

Cable work next

1x20

1x16

1x12

Ds to failure

For all exercises

Tricep rope pull down slow with wrist flare at bottom

Flat bar bicep curl

Ez bar close grip push down

Single arm cable curls full ROM

High cable curls

Narrow hand press ups

Too many exercises, no rest. Im finding it hard to cut down when the tank is still half full. Im thinking of adding another set to some of the exercises and dropping 2/4 of the different exercises. It'll make a small reduction to overall reps which would go down when I was hypertrophy training anyway.

Cardio 30 mins x trainer.

In terms of my physique the scales tell me ive only put on a pound in a month but I look bigger and feel bigger doing strength training so im not too worried. I'm going to try get more food in and possibly cut cardio to max 15. -Cough. 20 -cough mins a day.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...your sessions and some of your thoughts are so close to mine I laughed when I read your leg workout..coulda been me...cept my technique sucks and I strongly suspect yours doesn't..hahaha....great read...and de-load week? I have that same disease...hahaha.....deadly de-load...when I don't actually do a de-load cos it just feels WRONG! hahahahaha....take care missis....


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning...your sessions and some of your thoughts are so close to mine I laughed when I read your leg workout..coulda been me...cept my technique sucks and I strongly suspect yours doesn't..hahaha....great read...and de-load week? I have that same disease...hahaha.....deadly de-load...when I don't actually do a de-load cos it just feels WRONG! hahahahaha....take care missis....


Hehe glad to see im not alone in my gym style antics.

I just signed up for a three hour handstand workshop at my local gym at the end of May. Buggered if I know why but a full gymnast handstand always looks quite impressive! Now im pretty comfortable with chin ups its time for a new goal! One handed handstands!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Woke up in a bit of a flap this morning. No idea why but anxiety crippling me but itd take a heart attack to keep me out the gym so I tried to focus my.nervous energy into something constructive. Plus not owning a coat or an umbrella and having to walk to the gym ment working out soaked but I managed to miss the worst of it. Just mildly bedraggled.

Working about 80% range of weight pushing for extra reps throughout.

Military press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front raises

[email protected] *snorts*

[email protected]

[email protected]

Side raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decided not to go heavier and rep out the last set.

1arm OHP with barbell pivet thing, ha!

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

Plate raises 15kg

3x10

2x12

2x10

On following cable exercises

Straight arm flat bar pulldown

Face pulls

Oh cable flies

One arm side raises

Cardio was 30mins of steady state whilst I typed this up and fretted about the handstand workshop I signed up for which is incidentally this Sunday not the end of May. I can already tell it'll be full of gym bunnies chatting and fecking me off. I don't mix well with others 

Every part of me wants to cancel and hide but the little voice says feck them. Your bigger, probably stronger and decidedly more handsome than half the people going and man the fook up and just go.

...........yeah.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Great work in here vicky. Stick at it x


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Well finished Gears of war in less than 5 hours. Ive still got it 

Helped pass a usually irritating rest day. Gonna go cook up a few portions of rice and chicken and then demolish some lamb stew.

Quite excited for tomorrows workshop. Really though it could be 3 hours hola hooping. Gym on a rest day = happy Vicky  handstands can't be that taxing surely....


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Three hours of being upside down and handstand drills. None of the gym bunnies who wouldn't shut up about going turned up so it was just me and a few nice guys. I'll never be a gymnast but I put in a good performance, thankfully being reasonably strong and having a good core worked very well in my favour and I was able to hold a full vertical handstand for a decent time unaided by the end. I'll probably never do one again but was a fun way to break up a Sunday. Back to strength training tomorrow. Going to redo my last chest/deads session weights and take it from there.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Monday session

Back on to stronglifts today and to get me back into it I repeated my last bench/deads weight so.

Bench

4 warm up sets

5[email protected]

Still tough and had to dump it onto the second peg on the third set when my MP3 player fell out my pocket taking my ear phones with it. I managed to do another rep (4) but fifth concentration was broken and couldn't lock out. Rest of the sets were successful although weirdly not as good as the one before the deload. My forearm Doms from yesterdays workshop didn't help I imagine. As soon as I lifted the bar off its pins they were aching but screw it. Lifts completed for bench.

Deads

4 warm up sets

[email protected]

I actually felt much more in control in there ( probably helped there was no one taking my picture this time!) I actually did the first two sets without a belt with no issues but decided to belt up for the last three sets as I knew id be tired towards the end. Despite breathing like an asthmatics pit pony at the end all lifts completed and felt great.

Accessories.

Chest cable flies

Ss with press ups

Low rows

Pull ups

Bicep curls

Rope pull down

All about 75% keeping reps about 12 a set for 3 sets.

Cardio 25 mins randomness.

I don't know what it us about strength training that makes ne so tired. Ok ok its the big ass weight being moved but I feel drained by the time I hit cardio. Like my inner emergency reserves have been used up on that last set of deads. I don't really get that with hypertrophy training. Don't get me wrong I always train hard ans until recently, to failure, but the higher reps and lesser weight seem to just require a different type of energy....

Bloody abs/cardio tomorrow. Bleugh!

Not sure what to attempt on OHP/squats on Wednesday. Ohp I was out of gas for last session. So probably will repeat last session and when I've x2 ohp/squats next week put the weight up.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Abs cardio

Forearms still aching like a bitch today and it's surprising me how much they come into play on everyday things....folding letters bloody aches ha 

Oh yeah abs

3x30 weighted cable crunches

Front and obliques

Hanging leg raises slow and focusing on the negatives. (forearms ow)

3x10

Medicine ball 10kg/leg raises

3x20

Sit ups 3x50

Oblique plate (25kg) crunches

3x20

Another 3x50 sit ups

Wanted to keep this session short and intense as my core is pretty strong and I find it hard to 'feel the burn' these days. Whilst not burning as such the general ab/obliques area is generating some heat for sure and thats fine with me. Big session tomorrow with OHP going up to PB and honestly I've no idea how I'll do at 5x5 but ill spend some time today sorting my head out so when I get here I'll hopefully be in the zone.

Cardio 25 mins of Hiit at varying resistances.

Geek side note: bioshock is out today. Yeah baby!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

What happened today...well I knew it was tough the last ohp session had me seeing stars but nothing ventured nothing gained.

4xwarm up sets

Ment to be 5x5 but ended up

[email protected] (pprevious 1rm)

[email protected]

[email protected] which felt much more comfortable than last week, no stars today. I cant really be miffed at that as every session im making progress, even if its slowed right down. Ill going to attempt 35 again for 5x5 next ohp session and hopefully add more reps than today.

Squats /weight up

4xwarm up sets

[email protected]

I felt great on these. Really strong I could have added another 10/15kg easily but I had one if those eureka moments where rather than letting gravity do its thing and drop into the hole if I tensed my core properly and slightly resisted the weight on the squat my back stayed strong /no feeling of giving out, and whilst I lost a little bounce back being properly contracted in the abs and glutes allowed for a more explosive but controlled ascent. I maybe talking absolute ****e here but just an observation from someone still learning through doing.

Accessories

1arm ohp with pivet bb

[email protected]

[email protected]

SS With [email protected] plate raises

Oh cable flies 3x10

Laying hamstring curls

12.5kg per leg alternating to failure

Seated calf press 55kg

3x100 ss with body weight raises on ledge 3x10

Quad extensions

15kg a leg. Alternating to failure no rest. Once I got to reps I did a drop set of 10kg per leg for 12 reps.

Did a quick arm session as well more to make me feel better about not having a dedicated arm session.

Hammer curls

Bb curls

Cable tricep flat bar

Cable tricep oh rope

I think next week things maybe changing work out wise. I want to keep progressing in strength in my compounds but im not sure how im going to deal with the inevitable slow down in progress. I think I need to spend some time getting my brain to understand that even one rep more is progress 

Cardio 25 mins steadystate. Z ZZZZl


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Abs cardio same as Tuesday so I won't bore you.

Feeling a bit congested today. The office is uncomfortably hot and half the floor are off sick this week and the ones who came in were diseased. Ive held it off all week but because fate likes to put the boot in, today im running a temp, prickly skin feeling, headache and sinus pain. The Mrs expects me to go for a six hour hike through Brecon snow drifts on Saturday and then out surfing Sunday..... Well what doesnt kill you....

Im still planning on coming to the gym tomorrow for deads and bench. Gym doesnt open till 1am (bloody Easter) so I may take a handful of zma, temazipam and try and get a good sleep. Still running on about 4/5 hours a day for a very long time but haven't managed to get my body to stay asleep.

Shower and off to work to die at a desk....I always knew id end up dying in that place


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Friday (awake at 5am)

Mixture of pis$ed off and pleased lol. Gym didn't open till 1pm today and it was heaving. Im used to being with couple of early risers same faces everyday. Every man and his espadrils were in today. Which really interrupted my flow.

Managed to snag a bench straight off.

Weight increased (PB)

4 sets warm up

[email protected] some felt easy when I let my focus slip they felt 20kg heavier but despite being gawped at by knuckle draggers I completed all lifts.

I would usually do deads straight away but every available space was full, zero floor space or racks.

I decided to do my chest accessories whilst keeping an eye out for space.

Incline press

3x10

Cable flies hi*low hitch

4x10 SS with wide hand press ups to failure.

Still no space so I decided to can the idea of doing deads with new weight as I had to do accessories first (7/10 on annoyed o meter)

Pull ups

3x10

Low rows

3x10

A space in a squat rack was free so I hopped in and set up.

3x warm up

Loaded up 80kg for last warm up set and a bloody pt decided to get her first time client to lay down right next to the rack. Literally would have bashed/dropped him if I faltered even a tiny bit. 92.5kg went out the window and I repped out a few sets of 80 and left deads and did 4x10 bb rows.

I couldn't get out of my rack to keep changing weight due to the idiot pt blocking me in with benches, plates and clipboards etc.

Id had enough so smashed a few sets if shrugs over on the cables before hitting the cross trainers for 20 mins

I love my gym but **** me im so glad I train first thing.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Friday (awake at 5am)
> 
> Mixture of pis$ed off and pleased lol. Gym didn't open till 1pm today and it was heaving. Im used to being with couple of early risers same faces everyday. Every man and his espadrils were in today. Which really interrupted my flow.
> 
> ...


and to think I thought it got easier after january was over.. you're not alone, I felt your pain today too.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Me and the Mrs rented a car this weekend, otherwise itd be wasted sat on our ****s watching sky movies Disney or something 

Just finished 3 hour hike round Brecon taking in a.ton of waterfalls.

Tomorrow heading back home to Pembrokeshire to go surfing. It's been about ten years so should be a laugh.

Wish every weekend could be like this.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Just had my first proper cheat in......forever. It involved a lot of chicken, a packet of pastrami and six seeded wholemeal rolls....and a slice of cake. My stomach doesnt know whats hit it.

Still need another 400 calories before bed. Think it'll have to be a shake cuz nothing else will fit.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

So ill today but gym wad definitely on the cards. All this poncey hiking business needs to be.cleansed.

I attempted strength training but in reality I can hardly breathe and am carrying tissues round the gym lol

OHP

4 warm up sets

[email protected] 35kg

[email protected] 32.5kg (weaker by the second)

[email protected] 30kg

100,% effort but fell short which I expected.

Squats (weight increase)

4x warm up set

[email protected]

[email protected]

10mins trying to breathe

Accessories

Seated calve press

3 sets 50kg wasn't hitting calf at all bridge of feet were aching.

Hammy curls alternating legs @12.5kg to failure (4sets)

4 sets of quad extensions to failure 12.5kg

Leg press 4 sets super set with calf presses

Shoulder cable work

Db raises and tbar over head press things

All pretty dismal and took twenty mins longer than usual (hard to catch breath)

All x trainers busy so did a quick 13 miles on a bike set to random and crawled home.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Night of agony with kidneys but seemed to ease off a bit this a.m. So chanced the gym. Still bunged up with a cold and tight chest.

I did a chest only session today, im going to do one muscle group a day as I can't make progress in strength like this but I still want to train.

Bench 45kg

3x10 it felt like 60kg....Im not liking this being sick business.

Incline bench 30kg

3 sets 12/10/8

Cable flies with drop sets on.high/low hitch ss with press ups 4 sets.

22.5kg db pull overs

10kg db incline flys

3 sets

Kidneys really hurting again now so hobbled upstairs for 20 mins steady state cardio.

Ill be seeing the Drs tomorrow and I have a feeling they'll want to open me up....feck that. I'll just grin and bare it for.now.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Feeling weak as a kitten this morning. Big red nose, dry lips and tired eyes...sexy. Atleast I look like I have a reason for my ****ty lifts lol.

The Mrs put me to bed at 9pm last night (usually up past midnight) and woke at 5am. Couple of hours extra kip which I needed.

Washout session but glad I went all the same.

Back squats 60kg 3x10

Front squats 40kg 3x12

Good mornings 35kg 3x10

Calf press 40kg 3x30 (focusing on the full ROM over bouncing and straining the arch in my feet, ss with standing calf raises)

Straight leg deads 60kg 4x10

Leg extension 15kg per leg alternating to failure,drop set of10kg pl to failure.

Abs. The bending and crunching nature flared up my kidney pain so had to go slow which wasn't a bad thing.

Weighted ab crunches

Oblique crunches

Hanging leg raises

Medicine ball leg raises

Sit ups

25 mins x trainer on random. About 350 calories burnt.

I weighed this morning and I've lost 2.5lbs in a week despite having a cheat /I suppose it still fit my macros so doesnt really count.

Took almost a month to put that on and I know it's probably because im ill but it really annoyed me lol

Ah well, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Arms

Feeling **** again today. Kidney pain is back and I could barely breathe when I woke up. Olbus oil steambath helped loosen my chest but even walking up to the gym was hard work. Sharp chest pain and shallow breaths....fun.

Preacher curls

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+12.5

Drop set to failure

2h overhead db tri extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to failure

Cgbp with ez bar

[email protected]+25kg

Drop set

My right shoulder was really hurting during all this and I attempted hammer curls but hurt so switched to concentration curls.

[email protected]

Drop set with 8's

Cable work

2xbicep exercises

2xtricep exercises

I would usually chuck chins/dips in but I was in pain so trained forearms which ive never done in the gym before.

Palm up and down over bench wrist curls 4kg dbs

4x20

The pump off these were insane. Going to add them in once every few weeks.

Cardio was horrible my insides feel like they're going through a mincer. 15 mins is all I managed and I had to go sit down and try and pull myself together for the walk home.

As I was leaving the gym owner shouted saying he didn't want to see me tomorrow and im banned till Monday to rest.....probably a good thing.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm with the gym owner....I really luv my training and never miss a session but even I know when to take a breather and I think you should....think of of the long term secondhand soul.....if you don't rest now, you may do something really bad and then not be able to train for a looooooong time...then where would you be? I know which option I would prefer....c'mawn you.....I know you want results bad.......so you know you have to,play the game right?

Not ticking you off by the way, just being concerned for you in a t'internet tie sorta way.....REST! For a bit...xx


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I'm with the gym owner....I really luv my training and never miss a session but even I know when to take a breather and I think you should....think of of the long term secondhand soul.....if you don't rest now, you may do something really bad and then not be able to train for a looooooong time...then where would you be? I know which option I would prefer....c'mawn you.....I know you want results bad.......so you know you have to,play the game right?
> 
> Not ticking you off by the way, just being concerned for you in a t'internet tie sorta way.....REST! For a bit...xx


Your completely right mate. My shoulder wad hurting today which isn't normal and I think a back session tomorrow was just asking for an injury. I can't catch my breath properly when walking so trying to breathe whilst doing deads will be a killer. Im kinda thankful he said it as it takes it out of my hands so to speak (although tomorrow I'll be wondering whether he would let me in if I did turn up!) im going to put all my gym stuff in the wash tonight so its wet and I've nothing to wear.

(hides insanity videos)

Work in a crazy hot stuffy office is going to suck today. Might see if o can get an emergency appointment at the Drs tomorrow but pretty sure I'll just have to give it rest and time.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Well I didn't go to the gym today but I managed to squeeze in some home workout whilst the other half was asleep (although caught me a bollocking when I got busted!)

Half hour of cardio

Im still embarrassed now at doing cardio at home. I can't bring myself to type is but it's largely what's done in the cardio sections of insanity. Jumping about like a knob with no rest for half an hour. I couldnt breathe after (or before actually) but job done.

I've very limited weights at home and as I trained arms on Thursday I didn't want to do anything too direct with them. I set up a series of exercises which I did for 3 circuits.

Wide stance press ups.

One hand on a raised platform pressups.

Finger tips (diamond?) press ups

Side planks

Handstand press ups (using wall)

Goblet squats with 10kg with 20 second pulses every 10 reps.

Split squats with 10kg

Sit ups

Leg raises with 10kg pull over

Side/front raises 10kg

10kg db curls to OHP

Rinse repeat.

Can't imagine I gained anything by doing these but mentally I felt better for not sitting about.

Went to the Drs who confirmed ive got a chest infection and arranged for some bloods to be done to check liver/kidney functions again.

Weekend of rest ahead and a huge piece of meat to slow roast tomorrow. Might take a wander down the bookies and make a bet on the grand national, although I never win....picking the horse with the best name might not be the best tactic. It's only Friday night and im already wishing it was Monday morning.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hmmm, how have I missed this journal. You seem to be working seriously hard!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Take it easy SHS. Dedication is one thing, pushing too hard is another. Get well, lift to you potential.I know you don't like sitting about but you have to look at the big picture sometimes. All the best and I hope you feel better soon...


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Take it easy SHS. Dedication is one thing, pushing too hard is another. Get well, lift to you potential.I know you don't like sitting about but you have to look at the big picture sometimes. All the best and I hope you feel better soon...


Cheers matey. I think I've broken the back of it this afternoon and I'll definitely be having two full days rest now. Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in by Monday


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Hmmm, how have I missed this journal. You seem to be working seriously hard!


It's the only way I know buddy


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> It's the only way I know buddy


Impressive, ill be following from now.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I weighed this morning. I shouldn't have as I already knew what the scales would say. I've lost four pound in ten days. I know there isnt any way of knowing whether this is water/fat/muscle but feels like a kick in the teeth. Took me over a month to put that amount of weight in through lean clean bulking. Trying to see a positive and the one thing I can think of is im now only three kilos off benching my own body weight, ha.

I've not really adjusted my diet for being I'll despite still training I should have really increased my calories but nevermind, lesson learnt. I've kept my protein above.250g a day so hoping it went some way to keeping my lbm.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Uh oh! I hope your not going to follow the guys way of dealing with this and march down to Macy's d's and eat twenty four burgers, ten shakes and a mars bar or ten!

Just keep plugging away....we are opposite ends of the pole, I can't stop putting it on...fook! Just keep plugging away and u will get to where you want to be....

And by the way.....your chest? How is it today.....


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Uh oh! I hope your not going to follow the guys way of dealing with this and march down to Macy's d's and eat twenty four burgers, ten shakes and a mars bar or ten!
> 
> Just keep plugging away....we are opposite ends of the pole, I can't stop putting it on...fook! Just keep plugging away and u will get to where you want to be....
> 
> And by the way.....your chest? How is it today.....


Lol it did cross my mind. Haven't had a take away in about two years but I'll only feel guilty later so I'll stick with the slow roasted ham abd veg that was on the cards anyway.

Chest is still a muscular a cup... Oh you mean.... tight at the moment but it usually loosens throughout the day. Stomach/kidney area isn't hurting which what was really getting me down as I can deal with a temp, not being able to breathe and a sore nose but not knowing how to fix something inside always worried me.

Might take a walk up the butchers later (it's quite sad how much I enjoy good meat) which conveniently passes a bookies. Housework and stretching later.  hope things are well with you Flubs.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Lol it did cross my mind. Haven't had a take away in about two years but I'll only feel guilty later so I'll stick with the slow roasted ham abd veg that was on the cards anyway.
> 
> Chest is still a muscular a cup... Oh you mean.... tight at the moment but it usually loosens throughout the day. Stomach/kidney area isn't hurting which what was really getting me down as I can deal with a temp, not being able to breathe and a sore nose but not knowing how to fix something inside always worried me.
> 
> Might take a walk up the butchers later (it's quite sad how much I enjoy good meat) which conveniently passes a bookies. Housework and stretching later.  hope things are well with you Flubs.


rest up girl when you're not well..pushing your body like that will do you no good in the long run

sometimes its good to step back and look at the overall picture and calm the head

you was saying about changes in scales...but what about the mirror and your clothes what are they saying? sometimes thats a bigger indiator of change


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol SSS......I see what u did there...:laugh: ......nothing wrong with good meat...I cook up a storm at the weekend for the week ahead....bit heavy going for me as I find it hard to be constantly eating....although wolfing down twenty packets of crisps doesn't seem to b a problem!....glad tht the kidney pain has gone a bit, that is why I was more concerned about ......training through that isn't a good thing but colds and stuff can be managed....

All good at my end ta...back to gym on Sunday...legs, my fave say, apart from back...hummmm...might do back instead....see how I feel on the day...have a good one..


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> rest up girl when you're not well..pushing your body like that will do you no good in the long run
> 
> sometimes its good to step back and look at the overall picture and calm the head
> 
> you was saying about changes in scales...but what about the mirror and your clothes what are they saying? sometimes thats a bigger indiator of change


Well I don't think I've lost a lot muscle. I can see my obliques coming through more and my abs are a little more visable I think but it could just be the light or something. My jeans feel a bit looser (they were a bit big to start with as I've still not got round to shopping properly for my size) shoulders and triceps and feeling fuller. I tried a tight fit t shirt on that was a normal fit a while back but now feels cutting at the delts and lats. All good things I suppose but just plays mind games with me.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Well first day back after three days rest. Still finding it difficult to catch my breath and I sound like I've got bronchitis but despite sounding worse I feel better, three days into my antibiotics course so thats probably helped.

I decided today id start blending my strength training in with my hypertrophy training.

I started with deads and rather than hide away behind being Ill and sticking at last weeks weight or going backwards I put another 2.5kg on the bar (which incidentally is what I lost in weight over the last fortnight,  )

3xwarm up sets with increasing weight.

[email protected]

Pretty happy with this and as usual my last set was my best. I started to hitch the last reps on set 3/4 and almost dropped the weight down for the fifth set before having a word with myself and manning up lol.

Had major pressure headache and coughing fit after but it got done!

3x12 tbar rows (bar+25/30/30)

Super setted with eg lat pull downs [email protected] increasing weight

Traps (higher reps/increasing weights)

3x20 behind back rope shrugs

Ss with

3x12 upright rows

Finished with a speed circuit x4 sets of

Low cable rows (4 bricks, mid)

Assisted pull ups (10 reps/10kg assist)

Bent over db rows (20kg*25kg*22kg)

Cardio x trainer random program, steady state 20 mins.

Not gonna lie it feels great to be back in the gym and recovery is going ok.skipping work for a week would speed the process greatly but id be unemployed by the end lol

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Chest today

Started with a pretty poor attempt at 5x5 bench. Felt quite weak and my right elbow wanted to give out at the bottom of each rep so just went with what was comfortable for my joint

3xwarm up sets

[email protected] - pain

[email protected]

[email protected] 50kg

Could have been worse, really wanted to add weight as im so close to benching my bodyweight but blowing an elbow and still being Ill, it can wait.

Incline bench press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable work increasing weight

High hitch flies

Low hitch flies

Press ups

1x12

1x10

1x8

1x15 dropset

Flat bench db press supersetted with db pull overs

Really weakening at this point and quite a bit off normal lifts but 100% effort so can't be unhappy.

3x10 on both

12.5kg/25kg

15kg/25kg

12.5kg/22.5kg

Feeling like id already done too much for one session I headed upstairs for 25 mins cardio. I've no inclination to ar$e about with Hiit or anything right now. Im lean so this is just to keep on top of fat gain whilst I hopefully get back some of the weight lost over being sick. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Back Doms are the worst. Not the upper back, the mid to lower back. Ibugel and heat pads are being used liberally. No idea why but it makes me feel better. Squats tomorrow!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Straight into the squat rack this morning. (<45 seconds rest between sets)

3xwarm up sets

[email protected] using box

Lower back is still aching so despite adding weight the depth wasn't great, something to work on.

Front squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good mornings

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ss with split squats with 15kg plate

(no rest on any of the following sets except when changing plates)

Calve press

[email protected] 25slow 25 fast

[email protected] as above

[email protected] above

Each set ss with standing bodyweight calve raises. 3x10 slow descent with fast press up. Calves mashed.

Leg extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lots of grimacing.

Hamstring curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Legs werent doing a great job supporting me now so time for abs

[email protected] weighted cable crunches

Ss with hanging leg raises

3x15

25kg plate oblique crunches

3x20

20 Leg raises with 10kg oh and 50 sit ups x 3

Upstairs for bambi cardio. 25 mins...bit faster than the last week.

Im happy enough with the session. I'm still undecided as to whether to train shoulders or arms tomorrow. I don't like training them consecutive days but have to this week. Think shoulders first so I can focus on hitting bi/tri hard


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Shoulders

Feeling self destructive today, ha. So I skipped all rest and jammed far too much into my session...I.enjoyed it but probably over kill.

OHP trying to keep it strict

3xwarm up sets

[email protected] bit of a push here

[email protected]

[email protected]

One arm tbar ohp

[email protected] (includes 20kg bb)

[email protected]

[email protected]

Super setted with 15kg plate raises 3x20

3 sets of 3 different cable shoulder exercises. Starting at max weight to failure and lowering each set. With a final drop set added at 50%.

Straight arm pull downs and upright rows

1x20

1x14

1x10

Drop set to failure

Finished up with 3 sets of heavy behind back rope shrugs. I like to train traps on back and shoulder day high/low reps respectively.

Short shoulder stretching session, literally 5 minutes whilst I checked for damage 

Finished with the standard 25 mins random, mid resistance x training.

Had a weird pain in my trap when OHPing. Like someone jabbing a small very hot poker into the muscle. Its gone now but will be keeping an eye on it as this shoulder always feels weaker*different to the other.

Much love all.

P.s - my glutes ache like a mofo.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Bit disheartened with my bulking efforts today. Weight keeps going down and I cant work out how to stop it. I guess eating more but I don't want to get rebound weight gain and excess fat if it'll go back up once my illness has gone. Lean bulking is hard work, seriously didn't expect to see a months work flushed down the pan over a few weeks illness especially when I've kept my diet and training together throughout (even with zero appetite at times) to put it in perspective my BMI is 20.2 as of yesterday. I know BMI isn't a great way of measuring composition when your a huge unit but when your on the other end it kinda says it all. I am muscular, I've got pretty decent definition but I feel as far away from my end goal as I did two years ago at the moment.

I've increased my calorie intake to 350 over maintenence and I may readjust my cardio to after 3 sessions a week. I don't want to make any stupid decisions and invest a lot of time in changing my routine (which was working fine prior to getting sick) until im back to fighting fitness and then taking it from there.

It's a waiting game at the minute. I've blood tests with the Dr at the end of the month so providing they're all clear im going to start an undecided length anavar cycle. I say undecided as my body is a pain in the ar$e sometimes it's happy to chug along for a couple of months nd other times my liver/kidneys hate me and throw up signs of damage at the doctors.

Rome wasn't built in a day :/


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Starting this morning with a clear head. Can't do bugger all about the last few weeks so best crack on.

(bi/tri/forearms)

Preacher curls

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+12.5

[email protected]+13.75

[email protected]+7.5

2h oh db tri extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated incline db curls and flat cg ez tricep press.

[email protected] db (20kg+bar tri)

[email protected] db(25kg+bar tri)

[email protected] db (30kg+bar tri)

3 bi/tri cable exercises for 3 sets. Increasing weight less reps

Finished with forearms

Palm up/down wrist curls

[email protected] 4/6/8 kg

1x20 db wrist twists with 10kgs

20 mins of cardio. More steady plodding than physical exertion. About 250 calories burnt.

Forearms are like rocks, if I could get that intense pump in every.session id be a happy girl


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Morning all. Weight seems to have stopped going down. Zero.movement either way since.Wednesday. I can live with that, now to start putting it back on 

Im going to be baking a big feck off coconut cake this morning filled with coconut cream. Im off to visit my mate who managed to smash her foot up (lisfrank break?!) and has to be in a cast/boot for the next 9 months atleast. She only got out of hospital this week so still rough and not eating so hopefully this will get some calories in her and help the healing.

No exercise planned other than carrying a cake on a 40 minute power mince across Cardiff. Mrs wanted to get a taxi but I sulked. Hope it doesnt rain!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I was in a great mood this morning and I think it really helped my session.

Deads (weight increased)

4xwarm up sets (10/8/4/4)

[email protected] 

No lower back twinges no debilitating kidney pain. Just me, angry music and the bar. 60 second rest between sets and I was shattered on the last set. Had to hitch the last two reps but I didn't want to end on.a set of 3 lol

No rest after, there was more work to be done!

Tbar rows

Wide grip lat pull downs

Close grip underhand pull downs

Done in a circuit 3 set increasing weight (12/10/8)

Traps

Behind back rope shrugs

1x20

1x16

1x12

Drop set to failure

Upright row with shrug hold 3 sets with drop set

Low cable row. Light with very slow pull from lats 3x10

Tired but not ready to finish yet my last exercises were bent over db rows with db oblique crunches.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cardio was fartlek style randomness at resistance between 8+12 for 22 mins 

Very happy with the session. Form slipped as I got more tired on deads but if I feel like this next Monday I'll be trying 97.5 

Xx


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure why I didn't warm up normally today but won't be missing it again. No injuries but felt stiff for bench and think I could have squeezed another rep or two out had I done my normal warm up.

Bench (weight added new PB at benching my own bodyweight  )

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weird reps/sets mixture today but seemed to run out of focus quickly but still im very happy with new PB. Will be aiming for more reps with it next chest day.

Incline flies

3 sets + 1 drop set

10 reps @ 12.5 db

Db pull overs

[email protected]

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flies high/low

Ss with wide stance press ups to failure.

ISO lateral chest press machine (ha, machine names are so embellished)

All to failure

25kg

20kg

15kg

Random cross training for 20 mins. Nothing fancy or planned. Move, sweat, done.

I don't feel as happy about my bench as I thought I would. Maybe as I was aiming to do it for 5x5 but I guess that was just wishful thinking. It's a step forward and something to work on. 

Have a good one all.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Back Doms are knee pain are pretty bad again today next week im moving legs to Thursday so I've an extra day rest from back day.

Front squats.

3x10 warm ups @ 40/50/60

Box squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lower back felt like it was going to give out every rep regardless of weight so moved on.

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good mornings (argh my back!)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Calve press (alternating 20 slow/20 fast to 100)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Each set ss with body weight ledge raised

[email protected] slow.reps

[email protected] reps

Leg extensions to failure 4 sets 35kg

32.5kg

30kg

25kg

Hamstring curls to failure

30kg

25kg

20kg

15kg

Light leg press ss with calf press sets of 20 reps on both

80kg

110kg

130kg

Abs

Normal mixture of crunches raises and sit ups. Going heavier than normal with fewer reps on cable crunches.

20 mins of high resistance cross training. About 300 calories worth.

Back with abdominal pain today.,along with back and knees im a wee bit tender but still not too bad a session.

Weighed this morning and still no weight gain at all. Ive lowered cardio and eating more so guess I need to do less*more of both. Blood tests on Monday....


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Chipper mood here 

Went with arms today. Decided to change normal order and see if I could push up the weight on the stuff I usually leave till last.

All exercises 3 sets + drop set

Cables first

Ez curls

Tricep rope

Single cable bicep curls

Straight bar push down

All reached higher weight than normal with tidy form.

BB Curls with seated hammer curls.

Oh single arm tricep extension

Concentration curls

Skull crushers (I find this exercise weird. Never feels like i imagine it should, think I need to isolate the tricep more and stop utilizing the shoulder so much)

Struggled with normal weight after upping cables but still completed with a rep or two less, still felt it did the job.

Finished with forearm work (was going to be doing this once a fortnight but like the pump)

I dropped preacher curls this week as my elbows were feeling like they were turning against the joints at the lowest point of the rep.

Im not feeling the dip/chin love at the moment but will put them in next week.

25 mins cardio at about 70 rpm in x trainer maintaining pace over various inclines and resistances.

On a side notes. Women doing concentration curls look hot.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol any pics of said hot women curling 

some good numbers in these sessions matey well done looking solid .


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> lol any pics of said hot women curling
> 
> some good numbers in these sessions matey well done looking solid .


Thanks mate. Sometimes it's hard to compare progress as the only girls who go to my gym are usually with personal trainers and don't have any aspirations to lift heavier than they need to.

Gym rules state no starring at the women (ha!) but being a women I can usually get away with it. Not sure id get away with whipping out the camera


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

OHP.

3 warm up sets

[email protected] grrrr just can't seem to get a full 5 set at this weight.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tbar one arm OHP

[email protected]/10/12.25+barbell

[email protected]

Ss with 15kg plate raises. These feel too light now but using 20kg seems a big jump. Maybe I'll try a 17.5kg dumbbell side ways as a bridge next time.

Db lat raises/military press 3 sets increasing weight

8/10kg

10/12.5

12.5/15

Cable work

Front raises holding for 5

Front rows

Oh cable flies

Straight arm pull downs

Last 10 mins spent on traps

Db shrugs sets of 20 raking a few seconds rest if needed with hold at top

17.5kg dbs

20kgs

22.5kgs

2 sets of lighter rope shrugs to failure.

20 mins of cardio, same ole.

Busy weekend ahead I have to travel home at the request of my grandad for his 80th. My grandparents gave me an amazing childhood with many opportunities so it's the least I could do. The rest of my family (all the ones going!), siblings and mother disowned me years a go now so will be awkward. Nevermind, just have to keep on top of my anxiety.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Late night last night. I was still travelling back on the train at 11pm but no problem getting up so all good. Added an extra 200mg to my usual dose to make sure, ha.

Deads (weight increased)

4 warm up sets

[email protected]

[email protected] (form got sloppy so decided not to risk anything more at that weight)

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good effort, would have liked to have gone for 5x5 but I can't keep expecting to add weight every session and hit the full 5x5. So I'll bank this one as progress and aim for [email protected] before hitting the big 100kg.

Tbar rows and wide grip lat pull downs 3 sets increasing weight and starting at 12 reps dropping 2 reps each time.

Low cable row 3x12/10/8

Db rows 4 sets to failure running rack starting at 27.5kg

Traps

Cable shrugs and upright rows high reps (20/18/16 + drop set to failure)

Normal 25 mins steady state cardio.

Ment to be going out for food today with the Mrs but planning on sticking to the iifym plan as best I can. My scales crapped out this morning and lost isn't the word. When I measure food by eye I always under estimate and ill be fooked if I loose anymore weight so may have to raid the savings and.get a new one in town.

Lift heavy beautiful peeps. X


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Arms

Dips/chins (still don't like them but always do find they hit bi/tri best)

3x10 using assistance when unable to do anymore on my own.

Preacher curls (12/10/8/16)

Ez bar + 12.5/15/17.5/10kg

Oh db tricep extension

20/22.5/25/17.5kg

Cable work

3xtricep and 3xbicep

Same sets as above with weight increase and drop set. I increased weight a brick heavier on everything so last sets were mainly for 6 reps then blasted the dropset.

Standing db hammer curls (wanted to do incline but some **** decided he needed 3 benches all set to the same incline with different dbs scattered around and I couldn't be bothered arguing about it)

3 sets (10 reps for all)

10/10/12.5kg

Close grip bench press

3 sets of 10 @ 25kg. Fast reps concentrating on explosive push.

Cardio 25 mins

Sometimes I find it hard to gauge progress in arms. No compounds to record as such so I go by how it feels. Regularly changing order and exercises, high reps and low. It's nice to have a bit more freedom in a session and no pressing urge to increase weight every session. I always work hard mind. If I feel im not maybe I'll look to give it more structure.

Had a bit of a internal jealousy today as well. Guy has been at the gym for a few months now, nice lad keeps to himself. He came in looking like a marathon runner and now has filled out awesomely. Incredibly lean but has some real size on him. Probably what has taken me close to a year he has done in about 12 weeks. I don't care what or if he is using, just jealous I can't partake lol.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Got some good lifts going there, nice benching!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Oscars said:


> Got some good lifts going there, nice benching!


Thanks mate. Its coming along now. Chest tomorrow so will be looking to increase reps of my last lifts.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Thanks mate. Its coming along now. Chest tomorrow so will be looking to increase reps of my last lifts.


your doing well, i got a few girls i train and one competes and your strength is up there


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Oscars said:


> your doing well, i got a few girls i train and one competes and your strength is up there


That's really good to hear! Im kind of a lone wolf in the gym so takes a while to learn what's working but im enjoying it. Im going to try go watch wales strongest women in May and see what the competition is like. If I can get some more progress Id maybe be brave and enter next year but im too light at the moment.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> That's really good to hear! Im kind of a lone wolf in the gym so takes a while to learn what's working but im enjoying it. Im going to try go watch wales strongest women in May and see what the competition is like. If I can get some more progress Id maybe be brave and enter next year but im too light at the moment.


we had britains strongest novice woman at our gym last 2 years in a row, if it happens this year you should come down and watch


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Wasn't feeling bench today. Just couldn't get into the right mindset to attempt body weight again so resigned to doing the heaviest I could manage in my current frame of mind.

3xwarm up sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline bench was surprisingly good.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Flat db press ss with incline db flys to failure on all sets

12.5kg/10kg

15kg/12.5kg

17.5kg/15kg + drop sets on both to finish

Cable flys

Forced myself up the weight today as I can hit sets of 12 comfortably at the weight I was working at. Only managed 5/6 reps at.higher weight before dropping down for other sets but have to start somewhere.

Ab work

Heavy cable crunches

Oblique crunches

Hanging raises

Oh plate and leg raises using 15kg

Sit ups

Finished back with a speed sets of iso chest press and db pull overs running down weights

Cardio was 20 mins at a faster pace than normal but mainly because I was hungry and wanted to get eating lol

Put on 1lb this last week. Tiny amount especially over what I lost when sick but doing this all natty and if it's mainly muscle I'll be happy.

Legs tomorrow. Back Doms are still niggling but by tomorrow should be all clear.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking good to me Vicky! Wish my bench tomorrow was gonna look like that! lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Looking good to me Vicky! Wish my bench tomorrow was gonna look like that! lol


Your lifting has been fab mate, I can see you whizzing past those sorts of figures before long.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

First leg session ive not been hampered with knee ache and back Doms so tentatively took to the squat rack.

3xwarm up sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] bit rubbish in depth

[email protected]

All super setted with split squats for 10reps per leg a set. They really help stretch out my quads.

GM.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB

Usual calf raise routine starting a bit heavier at 57.5kg and dropping 2.5kg a set for 3 sets

Leg raises. Again weight increased to 40kg over both legs.

To failure dropping 2.5kg a set for 5 sets.

Hammy curls 20kg (need to add weight here as 12 reps a set is too comfortable for my liking)

Leg press. High reps ss with calve press.

100kg

140kg

150kg

100kg

Finished with sldl at 60kg

3x8.

As usual no rest periods taken except when changing plates which is almost straight away.

Cardio 25mins made of 4x45 second sprints when I felt energetic. The rest just banging out steady paced mileage.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Still my favourite muscles to train despite being pants at OHP lol

Deviation from 5x5 today. Went with my gut feeling and pressed with max effort at different weights

2xwarm up sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] *grrrr*

[email protected]

[email protected]

No rest, was knackered after but only start of the session so onwards.

One arm OHP with tbar pivot.

4 sets 30kg/32.5/35/37.5

Ss with plate raises 15kg

Cable work

Face pulls

Lateral raises

Front raises

Shrugs

Oh flys

Finished with military presses and db raises to failure for 3 sets, nothing heavy just to finish off the shoulders. No rest.

10/10kg

8/12.5kg

8/15kg

A little less cardio today in an effort to get more growth on the scales. 15 mins high resistance x training.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Treated myself today as I had £80 from a dividend payment. Got 3 smart shakers, warriors greens, a tub of craze and a few bottles of the Walden farm calorie sauces over at Cardiff sports nutrition. Love retail therapy and sports supplements is my weakness. Work shoes and trousers can wait till another day


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Back

Deads

3xwarm up sets

[email protected]

Super pleased with this. Was half tempted to put 100kg on and wreck it lol legs were like jelly out of breath so thought id just bask in glory instead.

Tbar row

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]

Still not recovered from deads

Close grip lat pull down

3 sets increasing weight to failure (highest reps in set 12)

Low row

3 sets increasing weight reps 12/10/8

Drop set to failure

Seated row ss with pull ups to failure

4 sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shrugs rope behind back

1x30

1x20

1x15 + drop set

Upright row with shrug hold

1x10

1x8

1x6 + drop set

Pendley row

20/25/30/40/20

Exhausted now, haven't been this fooked after a session in a long time so of course I add 20 mins of med/high resistance cross training 

I love training, no feeling comes close to how you feel after a great session.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Had a good focus stepping into the gym today. Bench first, after my.1x3 of my bodyweight a few weeks a go I've not got up to trying it again but today was the day.

3 warm up sets

[email protected] body weight 

[email protected] bailed fifth rep

At this point I had to take weights off to reset bar on pins and I almost dropped weight to 50kg but managed to shrug that off. Weight reset at bodyweight.

1x3 (dumped 4th rep)

Reset

1x3(dumped 4th rep)

Reset

1x3 full reps

Drop set @ 50kg to failure.

1 min rest between all sets

Bosh! Proper happy with that. Can see me getting the full 5x5 next month.

No rest between sets on any accessories

Incline bench also went ok

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline db flies. Really focused on hitting chest as I usually use far too much shoulders when im not paying attention.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decline dumbbell press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tired, but buzzing so onto cable flies hi/low again focusing on chest contractions and slow negatives

3 sets+drop

Finished on chest press and db pull over circuits. 3 sets of both

To failure at speed at a pretty middling weight.

Really loved today's sesion. Pump in my chest is unreal. Feel like an action figure lol

Its the Mrs birthday tonight and we are going to the Japanese. My absolute favourite (thankfully hers too!) and im going to have...everything.

Stay frosty, love!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Mixed mood this morning. Need to stop asking the Mrs if she slept ok before I leave. Whenever she says, not really. I always go into worry mode (which = lost focus) that I didn't stay awake to keep her company. Blah, skip that inner thought and too the training. 

Standing hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set

Cg bench -felt weak as

[email protected] + bar

Preacher curls ss with oh tricep extensions (22.5kg db)

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]7.5kg

[email protected] (whoops)

[email protected]

Smashed cables this morning. Usual work out but form was good and.negatives slow and controlled

Flat bar curls

Tricep pull downs rope

Tricep push downs with bar

One handed curls

High curls

Tricep cable flys

15 mins of ab work. I did obliques yesterday so quick fast sets of hanging raises. Bench crunches and sit ups

Still had more in the tank and I don't ever get.bicep Doms so I decided to try induce them. Running the rack starting at 10kg db down to 4kg (ha!) doing concentration curls to failure.

Cardio was steady state for 20 mins. Leg day tomorrow, don't want to over exert myself


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Legs

Clean slate this morning. Not aiming for any specific weights reps or sets. Letting my body tell me what it wants to lift and going along for the journey.

Squats first

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Depth getting much better but still not perfect. Love drop sets, weight feels light as hell and I can get much deeper.

All sets ss with split squats (with a hop on each rep holding 10kg) 10 reps.

Straight leg good mornings didn't push these this morning as I could feel my knees bending at the bottom of the extension performing some weird squat mash up.

[email protected]

Drop set of 14 @ 25kg

Front squats (feeling a lot of love for these at the moment, easier to get deeper)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB I think. :/

Seated calve presses

Standing body weight calves

Leg extensions lighter than normal focusing on keeping my bum on the seat not flexing from the hip for leverage.

4 sets + 2 drop sets.

Argh legs were shaking badly then, loved it!

Lay down hamstring curls.

[email protected] a leg - body says no!

[email protected] - body says nothing

[email protected] - body says, better

[email protected] -

[email protected] stopped too light for any benefit. - Body says, joker! 

Fell into leg press for 3 sets of fast 20 reps @ 80kg ss with calve stretching using weight on press.

Finished with some lovely sldl

Not heavy, just felt awesome. Pulling slowly and slow negative

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cardio was 20 mins high resistance grueling x training. Leg day so thought A bit more resistance was a good idea. Tomorrow Ill realise it was probably not


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Managed to hit myself in the chin three times this morning, having never done it before I guess I was owed a few. Following along from that my session was a bit of a washout. I had fun and trained hard with nothing left but lifts were not as heavy as I would like abe techniques on push press was all over the place.

I wanted to work on push press technique as I don't push from the legs enough abd I feel it's holding me back on the weight.

Set the bar up with 25kg after warm up just to practice. This being lighter than I was used to and giving a big fook off push from the legs I threw the bar into my chin and felt like id knocked my teeth out lol

Bit of a head ache but carried on. 3 more sets increasing weight to 30kg but moved on after, wasn't feeling it.

Tbar OHP was shakey as well. Instead of going up it was going kind of outwards then up.

4 sets of 10 increasing weight to 20kg plus bb

Ss with 10kg plate raises.

Cable work here, the usual

Straight arm pull downs

Upright row.(straight into chin)

Raises

Oh flys

To finish 4 speed sets

of military presses running up the rack with ss of standing db raises

Wanted to try military pressing the. 17.5s not usually a.problem but end of the session and a ropey one at that.

Used knee to help raise db....hit my chin >.<

Called it quits and headed upstairs for 15 mins steady state cardio and to take a sly look at my chin, all ok.

I've always wAnted to be a fighter, seems my jaw isn't total glass lol. Given my gypsy heritage Im thinking.'One punch' Vicky! Ha, just.messing

Have a good bank holiday all.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Trained arms earlier.

Nothing new or exciting so im going to save you the scroll.

First time I've trained out of long arm compression gear im six months and felt a bit self concious (still have a fat girl mindset) but had some great pump and nice to see decent progress whilst having the work out swell 

Went out for food with mate who is currently laid up with major foot surgery. Zimmer fantastic! Didn't eat much, chicken, asparagus, mushroom and a bit of mash. Wish id eaten more now as I've got way too much food to fit in before bed Im probably going to have to aim for maintenance and currently out cruising round with some tunes.

Ah well. Nice day, can't complain


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Ooosh! First time in years I've had 8 hours sleep and I felt good when I woke. Kidneys are grumbling but shrugged it off.

First proper attempt at 100kgs today.

3 warm up sets

[email protected] for some reason I decided to widen my grip thinking it would help but nearly pulled my arms out the socket lol lesson learned

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Very happy with that. 100kg was once a stupid 1rpm which I should never have attempted, very dangerous form. Now although it was heavy as **** I don't feel any strains or as if I was unsafe.

Will be attempting it again next week hopefully for 5x5 .

Tbar row ss with close grip palm facing me lat pull downs.

12/10/8/8

Assisted pull ups and seated rows

3 sets to failure starting heavy and working backwards.

Traps. Cable shrugs (heavy/low reps) and upright rows (high reps/low weight)

Finished with some db rows. Wasn't any any shape to hit the 35s or even the 25s lol 3 sets of [email protected] , ha!

Cardio I was really feeling like going for it this morning but I settled for 25mins of random mid resistance x training.

3 scoops of craze made me sweat my **** off but always makes cardio fly.

Well my beauties I shall be back in tje gym for chest tomorrow. Not expecting any PBS so may have a day of volume training. Who knows!

Enjoy the sun.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

On a side note im thinking of trying out for my gyms Oly lifting team. I used to lift when I was 15 and competed a few times round the UK. It was a club at school and at 15 I didn't stick at it (grrrr) but as much as I love strongman im not heavy enough to be a real contender at this weight. Painfully nervous about it but think itd fit nicely with my other training as its going to be weekend and evening meets. Ill have to see if I chicken out nearer the first meet, or if im even qualified to apply.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Chest

Had a niggling shoulder pain today so was a little tentative in trying to push weight.

Bench

3 warm up sets

[email protected] (stabbing pain deep in right shoulder)

[email protected]

[email protected]@52.5

[email protected]

[email protected] to failure

Incline

[email protected]

[email protected] shoulder pain

[email protected] to failure

Ran the rack on incline db flies and flat db presses (heaviest down to 10kg dbs)

Cable flys ss with wide hand press ups.

Db pull overs

[email protected]

Abs

Weighted cable crunches

Oblique crunches 25kg plates

Hanging leg raises

Laying leg raises with 15kg oh

Decided to practice my snatch in the gym as id already broken a mop and nearly a light fitting practicing at home. 

15 mins of snatch at bar only.

Id totally forgotten the core control needed when flinging weight from the ground, over head and down /up

The weight itself was fine but definitely not 100% balance. I had fun though.

Downside of my day I lost 3lbs in 4 days. I swear fate is conspiring against me. I eat like a hungry hippos on xmas morning!

Gonna add 100 more calories from fat as the gym owner thinks 80g is low. He wanted me to put it up to 130g a day but I'll work towards that slowly.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

It was one of those.mornings where as soon as you wake you know it's going to be a **** session.

I think it must have been in the air as there were alot of annoyed people not making lifts, growling angrily and throwing death glares at barbells in the gym. Not normal atmosphere at all.

Everything was lighter than I hoped today. Extra reps done to compensate but I felt like id left my brain at home, next to my enthusiasm.

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good mornings

[email protected]

Really peeved by this point so caned calve presses, leg extensions and hamstring curls

I think I did 6 sets of each to failure starting heavy and working down.

Finished with leg press ss calve press for 4 sets.

Really annoyed with myself. I feel unfocused. Possibly due to reaching a few of my long term goals recently. I tried to.sit down with a pad and pen last night and put together some training schedule but drew a blank.

Will try again tonight. Im sure I'll push myself just fine without one but not enjoying feeling aimless so hoping for inspiration.

Oh and 20 mins of incredibly feeble cardio. Just to finish on a low.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Stripped back compound today. Not much but enough to complete the full.5x5 going to strip weight from most my compounds and build back up like before, hopefully getting new PBS.

[email protected] strict ohp today

Definitely can feel the progression from when I was last stength training.

One arm oh press with tbar joint

[email protected]+ Olympic bar

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]+bar

Drop set

Ss with 4 sets of 10kg plate raises. Ditched the ego on using 15kg+ too much movement coming from other muscle groups.

Cable work

Straight arm pull downs

Flat bar 2 hand raises

Face pulls

Traps done as well

Military press running rack from 17.5kg to 10kg

Ss with 8kg dumbbell flies

Decided I wanted to do something new, no idea what its called but basically. Db on the floor squat to pick up into push press. Worked through weights as no idea what I would use. Stopped at

[email protected] db mainly cuz I was bloody tired.

Feel really positive for realising that I need to take a step back with compounds. I made awesome progress but it was getting to the point I knew I couldnt progress and make the lifts before I even attempted them. Demoralizing! Now im back on track and hoping to add 2.5kg to most (not deads, gonna work on [email protected]!) and see where I get this time.

Erm cardio was about 15 mins of zoning out on x trainer. Sweat dripping off my elbows..gross. Pre work out at work


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

hey there,

Had a wee flick through your last few sessions and wow you are shifting some serious weights...

The strength training sure seems to be working for you. ?

Some great work going on here..


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks mate. It was never originally my intention to train for strength. Hypertrophy is still my main goal. When I started with losing weight a couple of years back I.always wanted to push myself, lift heavier, get bigger. Natural progression through the weights really, think I must have had a bit of strength to start  I've never had any sort of instruction so still making mistakes but I love training full stop. If I can get big, awesome. If I can be big and strong, bonus!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Went down to the Welsh strongman/women event today (and met up with Jane from UKM who was there supporting a competitor) was a bit of a spur of the moment thing so I didn't bring food with me. Stayed for a few hours and loved every minute. Didn't get to see all the event as I was starving and bloody freezing after a few hours. A burger van was the catering which seemed to be popular with the strongmen lol but wasn't in my eating plan today so headed for home and large amount of eggs, tuna and chicken were consumed.

Only four women competitors, one was seriously out of her depth but hats off for trying. 2 were ****holes with a stinking attitude, very clicky and pretty rude imo. Then the friend Jane was their to support, Jess, she was awesome! At six ft tall I was wondering if her height would be a disadvantage against the smaller stockier competitors but she smashed every event repping 120kg deads easily for the minute, she looked fresh throughout and definitely put fuel in the tank for me to push onwards with my compounds.

Apparently they are thinking of putting in a smaller weight class next year to encourage more women. This has me very interested as I was foaming with excitement today at all the bangs, crashes and heavy **** weights being lifted lol.

Alot of strong smaller girls out there though so would definitely be more competition. I haven't competed in anything since school and im not sure how the performance anxiety would affect me but it's a year off atleast so for now I'll just focus on getting bigger and stronger and reaccess closet the time.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Last attempt at 100kg today before I drop back to 80kg and work back through the weights.

Deads

[email protected] done (last set was scrappy but completed)

[email protected] (bailed half way on fourth)

Hitched and tried to kinda bounce the bar little by little to a full rep. Lesson learned, I feel like I've taken a bat across tge thighs lol. Im hoping for some war bruises.

I don't think ive ever given so much to a lift. Had zero in the tank when I called it quits. So even though I missed the full 5x5 im not unhappy. I couldnt have hoiked it a mm higher.

Short 5 min rest before hitting the rest of the session which was done much slower than usual with slow reps and good form. I didn't hace the energy to go nuts lol

Tbar row and cg lat pull downs

3x10

Seated row ss with pull ups to failure

3 sets

Traps 3 sets+drop

Finished with bent over db rows [email protected]

Cardio 200 calories on x trainer

Not sure how long it took.

Have a good one all.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Booked a few days off work this week. Not in a good place mentally and work was hell. Anyway! This ment I could take my time at the gym, I didn't but I had the option lol

Stripping back bench (probably should have dropped more weight but as im not following the same training days as my last stronglifts Ill only be benching once a week)

Warm up

[email protected] bench

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline chest flies ss with flat db press

3x10 + drop set

Cable flies high/low four sets

Db pull overs

4x10 ([email protected] [email protected])

Had time to burn as it was only 8 and I needed to walk back at 9am for hair cut lol

Wasn't training Shoulders till Friday so put some low weight high rep moves in

Ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] bar

Lat raises ss with face pulls

4 sets + drop set

Very light with 20ish reps.

Cardio I did a bit longer today (still too much time on the clock) not much more mind. 30 mins steady state. Diet adjusted to cover additional workout. Oh yeah! Protein bar, stunning 

Going to have a sort out of the flat today. Probably going to move this year and we have ten years plus of stuff to sort. I say sort, none of its mine. I bin anything not used regularly. Mrs is at work so may take some liberties as it bin day tomorrow. God have mercy on my soul.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Great lifting as always! 

Great to see you both on Sunday - it was frigging COLD in there wasn't it!! I had to keep jogging on the spot to keep my bloody toes warmed up enough not to get frostbite.. seriously! haha Was a great event all in though. Great to finally meet you both too.  If I end up doing novice there I'll let you know.. and you can bring down your thermals to wear while watching! lol Not sure if I'm gonna do it at the moment cos of the bitch-factor not sure I can be doing with the **** so in my mind I'm training for August now.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Great lifting as always!
> 
> Great to see you both on Sunday - it was frigging COLD in there wasn't it!! I had to keep jogging on the spot to keep my bloody toes warmed up enough not to get frostbite.. seriously! haha Was a great event all in though. Great to finally meet you both too.  If I end up doing novice there I'll let you know.. and you can bring down your thermals to wear while watching! lol Not sure if I'm gonna do it at the moment cos of the bitch-factor not sure I can be doing with the **** so in my mind I'm training for August now.


Hehe was.awesome seeing you as well mate. I had a blast. You should definitely do it if it's something you'll enjoy, those other girls can suck the fat one. Id come support you 

Got my first oly lifting meet on June 16th. Bit nervous but will see how that goes. I think a bit of competition pushes me and the support between members at Daves is always great so could be good for me.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Hehe was.awesome seeing you as well mate. I had a blast. You should definitely do it if it's something you'll enjoy, those other girls can suck the fat one. Id come support you
> 
> Got my first oly lifting meet on June 16th. Bit nervous but will see how that goes. I think a bit of competition pushes me and the support between members at Daves is always great so could be good for me.


Fantastic! is that a training day or a comp? you'll be amazing at it I'm sure. Get there and enjoy every second - embrace those nerves.. honestly they'll do you well for fight or flight 

and yeah.. the bitches.. well they kicked off again but I've blocked 'em all on FB and leaving it at that.. if I never seem them again I'll be happy!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Just first training meet. They wanted me to try out first batch for some reason? Only 3 spaces so been practicing. RE: bitches. Keep them deleted mate. That sort of rubbish has no place in the sport and with mental focus playing a big part in a successful lift your better off without them.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Arms

Was on an up when I got to the gym so uncharacteristically I started with chips and dips.

3 sets un assisted (5rep pull ups/10 reps body weight)

Pretty happy with that.

Hammer curls

[email protected] elbows tight in and slow reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

Oh db tricep extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Preacher curls. These felt lovely this morning no elbow strain or wrist issues.

[email protected]+bar

[email protected] + bar

[email protected] 

Drop set

Cg bench

[email protected]+bar

[email protected]

Cable work

2xtricep exercises for 4 sets

2xbicep exercises for 4 sets

Bit of ab work

Weighted crunches

Hanging leg raises

Kb obliques crunches 24kg

No work today so did a little form practice for clean and jerk and snatch. Snatch was rubbish, cant find the sweet spot above my head. Im either throwing it too far back or not far enough. Shoulder is killing after that, it's been sore for a while now 

Clean and jerk was better. Still having an issue with the bit where I put it across my shoulders. I've got pretty decent shoulders so not concerned about hitting clavicle just spent feel natural.

Jerk is easy, I was just using the oly bar though. Ha.

Gonna tack on another half an hour form practice tomorrow after legs....might have to use the form bar though lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh and 25 mins of cardio dreaming of better things


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

No work today 

Squats

[email protected]

The plan was for it to be 5x5 but I wasn't happy with depth. It wasn't bad but when I front squat my **** is like an inch off the floor and that's what I want for my back so took it back again to 50kg

[email protected] Better still not perfect.

Ss with 3 sets of Hungarian split squats with 10kg plate

, 10 reps

Front squats

[email protected] couldnt get any deeper without sitting on the floor. Bit of a revelation as the muscles in use felt completely different from a less deep squat. Now I know what im looking for ill be aiming foe that with all squats.

Good mornings.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Really good form it ruined my hamstrings. 

Calf press

Leg extensions

Hammy curls

About 4/5 sets of all running down weights from heaviest I could manage for 6reps. All to failure

Leg press was more just to get some feeling back in my legs. Was extremely close to vomiting so more of a rest station...without the rest lol

[email protected]

Sldl

[email protected]

Nothing strenuous just like them for glutes/Hammy.

30 mins of cardio followed by 30 mins oly lifting practice nothing heavy. 20kg. I find using the form bar without weight throws my balance and the oly bar with no discs hard to set up with. Lol

My gym just announced it wants to form a women only power lifting team...this appeals far more to me than oly lifting so going to inquire about it.

The strongest girl they have can deadlift 120kg for reps but weighs about 5 stone more than me. If they have weight classes in powerlifting I may have some chance of not placing last anyway lol no idea how I rate in the grandscheme of things.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Shoulders have been sore for a week or so now. Sharp pain when put in certain positions so although I trained shoulders today I didn't go mad. I added a couple of non shoulder exercises at the end.

OHP

3xwarmup sets

[email protected]

Tbar one hand OHP

[email protected]+oly bar

Ss with plate raises 10kg

Cable work

Lat raises

Front raises

Face pulls

Straight arm pull downs

Traps

4x20 db shrugs

Did a few bits on other muscle groups as I had time and shoulder wasn't happy.

3 sets

Incline db flies

Db curls

Flat bar tricep push downs

Cardio was 15 mins of random resistance x training staying above 70rpm.

Staff have been asking me if im coming to the oly lift practice tomorrow but I can't fit it in. Mrs has things she needs help with and I know if I asked she would be fine with me going but she is awesome with my gym timetables and the weekends are our time so will have to miss it.

To be honest snatch practice with these shoulders on what should be a rest day is asking for trouble anyway.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

....and yet despite my previous statement about the Mrs. I've asked if it's ok for me to go Saturday....


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Dead lift stripped back to 80kg today

5x5 done. First 3 sets raw.

Tbar row ss with wg lat pull down.

[email protected]/30kg/35kg+bar

Assisted wide grip pull ups ss with narrow grip pull downs

3 sets to failure

Low row 3x10 increasing weight with drop set

Traps

5x20 rope shrugs increasing weight with drop set.

3 sets upright rows with drop set.

Db rows to finish back [email protected]

Tagged on 20 mins snatch practice before hitting cardio for 15 mins.

Feeling more confident with snatch technique now and will be getting more practice in Wednesday. Still not sure I fit in with a girl team idea but nothing to stop me quietly getting better and working up the gym pb board.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not been around for a while but things still looking good in here:thumbup1:

Yes, they do have weight classes in powerlifting. I switched from Olympic lifting to powerlifting at an early stage. I had the strength but not the technique for Oly lifting. PL still has technique but you can get away with brute strength to a far greater extent lol...


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Not been around for a while but things still looking good in here:thumbup1:
> 
> Yes, they do have weight classes in powerlifting. I switched from Olympic lifting to powerlifting at an early stage. I had the strength but not the technique for Oly lifting. PL still has technique but you can get away with brute strength to a far greater extent lol...


Sweet! Im definitely a brute force kinda gal at heart.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Arms

Ez bar curls to warm up

[email protected]/15/17.5kg

Cg bench

[email protected]

Hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db oh tricep extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable work

Flat bar push downs

Rope tricep extensions

One hand cable curls

High cable curls

Tricep cable flies

Finished with 3 sets assisted 10kg dips/chins to failure.

Just realised I forgot forearms but they're still fooked from drilling snatch. Wide grip for an hour smashed them so I'll leave um today.

15 mins high resistance cardio. Actually wanted to do more, maybe just to avoid work but still, feeling happy with that session.

Not sure how chest will fair tomorrow as I don't like to train it after triceps...maybe ill do leg.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Shoulders today. As my knees are sore and triceps Doms are pretty intensely I passed on legs and chest.

Started well.

Ohp 2.5kg added

[email protected] Slight pushes at the end but mainly due to my mind wandering.

Military press ss with db flies

[email protected]/10kg

[email protected]/8kg

Cable work

4 sets of 4 exercises increasing weight each set

Db shrugs and front raises

Id aimed to do 5 sets and run the rack but I was getting a bad pain down my Spine at the squeeze so stopped after two high range sets.

Finished shoulders with 3 speed sets of one arm ohp and plate raises.

Abs was short and sweet but the cable crunches were at 40kg which was new weight for me.

Cable Crunches

Hanging Leg raises

Sit ups

I had a bit of extra time this morning as I don't start work till 12:30 and the plan was to oly lift for a bit. Total mistake. Couldnt manage to snatch 30 poxy kg. Technique was all wrong and I ended up just getting wound up and my shoulder is not happy.

Definitely know when to stop now. Shouldn't of even attempted to oly lift after a hard hour on shoulders.

Cardio was 15 mins whilst I pondered a few of life problems but that was my lot. One of which was how I managed to lose.2.5lbs in four days despite eating well and over maintenance. Grrrr.

Legs tomorrow.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I finally found my max depth on back squats. Which on the one hand is awesome but ive now decided to disregard all previous squats that did not encompass this new found depth. This is a massive drop in weight by comparison but to be fair it's only me it matters to so, fook it.

[email protected] **** to grass (ha sounds posh in my head!)

Front squats for speed but full depth also.

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good mornings.

[email protected]

[email protected]

4sets running weight 90%/70%

Leg extensions

Hammy curls

Seated calf press

Straight leg deads

[email protected]

Really tired at this point for some reasons, I blame new found squat technique.

Finished with light leg press 3 sets with increasing weight supersetted with calve press for sets of 40.

Feeling pretty good. My glutes feel...broken. Again im going to blame the new squats.

Thankfully the disabled toilet at work has a hand rail for hauling my broken body up, I reckon it'll be needed tomorrow!

20 mins of steady state x training. Mid resistance. I was aiming for 70rpm but settled for about 65 as my legs were shaky.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Jesus Mary and Joseph my glutes are hurting. Ha!

Thankfully apart from waddling round the gym chest day allows them some rest.

As last week working back up through the weights on the compounds.

Bench press

[email protected]

Pretty much all good. Few small wobbles on last reps but no need to bail.

Incline bb press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Almost bailed due to being distracted but managed a Herculean shove back onto pins 

Cable flies low/high/ss wide stance press ups circuit x 3 with drop sets.

Managed an extra brick on both flies today. Only managed 6 reps but went a bit mad with the drop set hitting 20 reps. Chest pumped!

Db pull overs and machine chest press

Abs felt like they were going to tear open with the pull overs today, not sure why I don't have any Doms. Kept it to 20kg for 3x8 though

Chest press 40kg working backwards to final drop set of 15kg

Had spare time today for some reason. So did 6 sets of alternating db curls and tricep extensions starting heavy and working down rack increasing reps to failure.

Cardio for 15 mins.

Not oly lifting this weekend. Mrs wants to go out and give and take and all that ive agreed to go fruit.and veg picking? Sure I can find a tractor tire to play with or maybe some 20kg sacks of spuds 

Feeling pretty good overall been a bit of a fooked up month but gotta enjoy the ups when they're here. Have a good bank holiday all.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Being bank holiday the gym doesnt open till 1pm by which time id been between pumped and drained several times but arrived in good spirits (even if it was 10 mins before the gym opened) busy as fark today but decided to hit the shoulders for a Monday change. Ohp [email protected] last reps in each set were push press and bailed on 5th on every set. Wasn't happening today.

Cable side raises

Straight arm pull downs

Face pulls

4 sets of 12 dropping a rep as increasing weight + drop set.

One arm ohp with tbar ss with sets of ten 15kg plate raises.

4 sets.

Pretty much every available bit of equipment was full with dbs all over the gym so did some db rows, front raises and curls

Nothing super heavy just slow tight sets with good pump.

Cardio was 15 mins on the x trainer. Wasn't too fussed about going mad on cardio. Steady state plodding.

Massive pork shoulder slow roasted at home waiting for me which seemed far more appealing than the smelly toe rag next to me doing cardio.

Hope everyone is having a good un


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Legs

Working from the principal of working back through squat weight hitting bum to the lawn depth first on the cards was

[email protected]

Was tempted to jump straight to 60kg but slow and steady, I'll max out soon enough so no need to rush it lol

Front squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (was just starting to lose depth so stopped)

Ss with good mornings.

[email protected]/37.5/37.5

Feeling good still and lifts felt solid bit of isolation in the form of seated calve presses

[email protected] ss with body weight raises x10 with squeeze and hold at top.

Leg extensions 18.75kg a leg working backwards in weight for 5 sets to failure.

Similar with hamstring curls for 3 sets.

Im finding there isn't a huge difference in weight between highest and lowest weight on this exercise. In the sense I could go for hours at 7.5kg a leg but 15kg only 5 reps but still will try putting more reps in the 15kg range. Possibly do straight sets at 15kg a leg all to failure.

Seated Leg press. Usually I do more volume training here but went a bit heavier and focused on slow quad/glute destroying reps. [email protected]/140/160

Calves are really starting to look good now and im actually very proud with them. I wanted to make them grow and I've managed it lol. Lots of clear definition in the muscles and vascularity coming throughout. Decided to jump back and do 3 more sets to failure using 40kg on the calve press.

Sldl.

My grip is poor due to severing most the tendons in my fingers as a kid and I usually do sldl with no straps but having trouble holding onto 60kg for more than.5 reps. Bust out the straps and added weight to 80kg and managed sets of 8 well enough.

Ten minutes foam rolling legs hoping to smooth out some of the doms, 

Cardio 17 mins x training.

Looking forward to tomorrows chest session. Really feeling good with my lifts at the moment even though im not near any PBS.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Upto 57.5kg (max weight) on bench today

Managed [email protected] this weight. Was aiming for 5x5 but given some shoulder abd elbow pain im not unhappy with it. Certainly gave 100% effort.

Incline bb bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] all over the place but joint pain was getting worse.

Had a few mins rest to see if the pain eased up. It did so tentatively carried on.

Incline db flies ss with db press. 3x10 increasing weight on each set stopping at 15kg flies 17.5kg db press.

Cable work was light today. Felt strong this week so pressed out a few more reps at the new heaviest weight from last week. Big drop sets to 20 reps as well.

On the pull overs today I went with a 20kg plate over a db as the increased distance between my hands put less pressure on my shoulders. Felt it more in the chest for sure.

Bit lost with my days as I've not been in work for four days but remembered it was Wednesday and I don't start till 12:30 so abs work was on the bill.

I've kind of buggered about with ab training as I don't really feel the need to train them too much now my compounds are a staple of every session but a little more effort put intoday anyway lol

Circuit x 3

3x25. (31kg) weighted ab crunches

Hanging leg raises

Oblique plate crunches

Short rest and then another circuit x3

Incline bench plate twists

Leg raises on a bench

Bench crunches

Cardio...well no surprises. 20 mins of low resistance medium pace cross training. My hamstrings and glutes took a bit of a pounding yesterday (adding 20kg.to sldl I imagine!)

So nothing heavy. Put on 2lbs in the last week, huzzah! Hopefully it'll stay on this time!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..hi...just had Abel at ur journal and pics....looking good girl.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks mate! Making mistakes along the way but making headway towards the end goal


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Today was a back day (although I ended up adding some shoulders and calves for fun)

Deads were supposed to be increased by 2.5kg each session starting from 80% (80kg) as im only doing deads once a week this felt like itd take forever to get back up to max lift so decided adding 5kg a week was a better idea (time will tell)

[email protected] bosh done.

My grip is **** poor due to severed tendons in my fingers as a teen but I do try to strengthen it by warming up without straps. Anything over 60kg and I can't hold for more than a rep or two.

Tbar row and under hand narrow grip lat pull down.

3 sets + drop set.

Bit hasty on the drop set on the tbar row and heaved a lighter than expected bar into the vagina. Thankfully no one was about to see my face but I have a feeling there will be bruising lol!

Low row

3x12/10/8 increasing weight. I had a weird muscle contraction doing these. One im sure is normal but never noticed before. Kind of felt like I was flexing and tensing the muscle under my boob and round lol not sure if tge lat goes that far round but I kinda liked it >.<

Traps were better today. Still feel a few reps on the cable shrugs aren't quite hitting the mark but 5x12 ss with upright row and trap holds felt good.

3 sets of pull ups to failure

Whilst doing these I caught a glimpse of someone I consider a rival (we've never spoken but she always stares at me whilst talking to her pt and I end up getting eyeballed lol) I don't care but like to use it as motivation to assert my dominance as a decent lifter.

She failed a 32.5kg push press attempt so figuring I've never attempted a 1rm on push press decided after a pretty tiring back session now would be th perfect time to try! My push has always been weak as I don't utilize the push enough and end up just doing an OHP.

Previously ive been to 37.5 I think when trying 5x5

Chucked 45kg on the bar and actually managed a decent push and easily pressed it oh. I was going to go for 50kg thought better of it.

Db rows to finish before cardio

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

18 mins of x training. Done.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Arms today. Wasnt feeling ny usual enthusiasm at the start of thw session so decided to do a cable routine before free weight work. It's amazing how much weaker you are at the end of a workout than when your fresh. Normal cable weight felt easy so ramped it.up which is always a pick me up lol

Increasing weight to new heaviest weights on every exercise.

3x12/10/8 flat bar curls

3x12/10/8 rope extensions with wrist flex

4 sets to failure of

One arm cable curls

Flat bar push down

High cable curls

Tricep fly extensions.

Arms were rock hard at this point never had pump like it.

Free weights

Seated incline db curls

Cg bench press

Preacher curls

Oh db tricep extensions

Fore arms

Wrist curls palms up and down [email protected]/8/10/10.

My forearms were crazy thick and vascular. My hands have always been vascular but definitely got creepers showing up the arms and biceps. The skin felt so tight (like bad sun burn). I wanted to finish with some chins but after wrist curls my ability to grip seemed to have disappeared lol.

15 mins of cardio.

First time I've looked in a mirror and actually see my arms are growing. They look like someone who has trained to get size so im walking about like Arnold obviously lol.

Rest days now. Boo but I'll try fit some ab work at home.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Feeling rough the past couple of days due to medication adjustments. Hating on rest days in a big way but on the plus side weight is going up slowly and my partner and sister both mentioned I was looking bigger. Gonna have my first Chinese in, well, years tomorrow but sticking the best I can to iifym. It's at a buffet so going for lunch incase I do turn into a food beast I can adjust the rest of the days macros. I only eat the meat with as little sauce as possible so can't see me blowing calories especially when I've allocated 1500 calories to the meal...famous last words.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

secondhandsoul said:


> Feeling rough the past couple of days due to medication adjustments. Hating on rest days in a big way but on the plus side weight is going up slowly and my partner and sister both mentioned I was looking bigger. Gonna have my first Chinese in, well, years tomorrow but sticking the best I can to iifym. It's at a buffet so going for lunch incase I do turn into a food beast I can adjust the rest of the days macros. I only eat the meat with as little sauce as possible so can't see me blowing calories especially when I've allocated 1500 calories to the meal...famous last words.


Enjoy the meal...I think a blow out now and then actually does u good ( mentally) makes u come back going...that's enough of that crap get back on it! That's what i find anyway. Any pics of progress coming soon?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll try and sort out some current pics. I have difficulty photographing myself lol I don't really have before pics (when I was size 22) but I'll sort out some current ones as soon as I can


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

secondhandsoul said:


> I'll try and sort out some current pics. I have difficulty photographing myself lol I don't really have before pics (when I was size 22) but I'll sort out some current ones as soon as I can


Cool...size 22 jeez girl u have already climbed a mountain...pats back  .


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Decided to join in the time honoured tradition of Monday being chest day. Was super quiet so pretty much trained alone which suits me fine.

Bench was rubbish today. My left shoulder is not good. Pain when raising, pressing and lots of general clunking anf weirdness.

10 mins stretching and 3x warm up sets.

[email protected].5 nah that feels very different from last week.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Need to fix this shoulder problem big time.

Incline bench

[email protected]

Db incline fly

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ss with flat bench db presses @20kg dbs

Cable flies low/mid hitch ss with press ups to failure.

Worked up through weights and back down so a fair few sets here but once form was slipping I changed weight. No rest.

Final exercise was flat bench pull overs. 20kg plate used and the despite the lovely full chest pump and squeeze going over head was straining my shoulder so 2 sets and knocked it on the head.

Started early today so did a little ab/obliques work

[email protected] plate oblique crunches

4x25 weighted cable crunches increasing weight each set (Upton 32kg I think but not 100%)

Cardio was 15 mins random resistance/incline x training.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Not a the gym yet but have just completed a shoulders rehab circuit. Can't risk doing nothing and sports massage is out of my price range for the moment. Going to complete the week course with additional foam rolling targeting the problem area and hope for some improvement. It's not really hurting me as such but it's affecting my heavy lifting now so that's gotta stop


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Couple of minutes flailing about with a resistance band in an attempt to warm up shoulders

Deads

3xwarm up sets

[email protected] felt good. No real problems although trying to correct form at 90% max weight probably wasn't the best idea. Still slowed the negative right down.

Tbar row

[email protected]

Drop set to failure

Underhand cg lat pull down

1x12

1x10

1x8

Drop set to failure

Low row ss (medium weight) with db shrugs (30kg db)

4 set's

Pull ups (assisted)

3 sets to failure

Bent over db row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

All ss with 20kg plate shrugs

Avoided upright rows due to the strain it put On my shoulders which is why I added more shrugs.

25 mins cardio today to makeup for the fact I didn't get to walk to the gym. Gym owner spotted me as I was just at the nd of my road so offered me a lift. Ha! Could probably have just left it out but gave me more time in the gym <3


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Decided to tighten the food/supps budget this month and get a session with the sport therapist at the gym tomorrow. She is awesome and a strong lass herself so knows her injuries. 7am session before legs. Quite looking forward to it.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Started day with session to check/fix shoulder. Seems I've an impingement and tight lats which is ****in my shoulder when pressing as the tight lat is restricting the shoulders natural movement.

Shoulder mobility plan to be completed and decided I can't oly lift ontop of training for mass five days a week. It would have been nice to have some competition but practicing oly lifts is what's ****ed my shoulder on top of normal training. First and foremost bodybuilding is my goal. There's only so much shs to go around 

Mrs won't be happy as she has slyly been trying to get me to go more oly lifting than bodybuilding as she doesnt like where it could potentially end up *whistles*

Anyway, back squats

[email protected] squats. Good depth

Front squats ss with good mornings at 30kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to failure.

Seated calve press ss bodyweight speed calve presses

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Quad extensions...lots working high to low weight to failure, no rest. Almost face planted getting off the machine, shakey Jake!

Hamstring curls. Decided to stay at one weight for all sets rather than run the weight

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected] with calve presses at same weight to failure.

Sldl [email protected]

Abs speed circuits no rest

3 circuits

Weighted ab crunches 25 reps

Hanging leg raises 10reps

Obliques plate crunches 20reps a side

Bench leg raises to failure

Cardio 15 mins cross training.

Mixed session, max.effort but results all over. I blame pre workout kicking in at different time to normal lol.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Going against the grain but taking the advice of my sports therapist I decided mid weight for mid/high reps today...she may have said to avoid training shoulders until mobility program properly followed but as she hasn't emailed me it yet I did some google shoulder mobility exercises before hand.

2 warm up sets of OHP

[email protected] z z z z

Cable work was again constant mid weight for 3x10 on all exercises z z z z

Face pulls

Straight arm pull downs

Lat raises front raises

Tbar hitch one arm OHP

[email protected] ss with plate raises 15kg

Military press and db flies

15kg/10kg 4 sets to failure

Decided to add a new exercise id seen on the rehab site. Basically cable pulley at mid level hitch. Arm at 90 degrees elbow tucked right into side and just pull slightly within Rom across body.

Holy crap. Literally had top pin on machine and strictly keeping elbows in the stetch down my delts was insane. 3x10 and I buggered off upstairs for cardio.

I injured my knee yesterday reaching over the sofa with ny feet underneath it. Slipped forward and hyper extended my left knee. Proper killing when I walk (at the point where you press off) so keeping an eye on that.

20mins ss on x trainer. Random resistance bout 70rpm throughout. Personal note. I think people worry about cardio far too much. If your diet is good you can pretty much just plod long and lose weight. Consistency is key IMO but I guess if you hate cardio then maximising fat loss is beneficial.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Had a bit of a stress head on today. Sent the oly lifting coach a message saying im bowing out due to over training trying to fit in oly lifting (I've had one team session and he wanted.me.to.compete with another.gym next week....he doesnt even know what I can lift??) and my normal five day routine. Im sure he will be fine but I always worry about letting people down, it was the right move for me though.

Arms, right!

Cable work first today

Flat bar curls ss with tricep rope pull downs. 3 sets

Close grip flat bar tricep push downs ss with high cable curls.

I always feel a bit of a tit doing high cable curls but it forces you to extend properly and get the full Rom on the contraction so I keep them In. New weight added to this exercise.

3 sets of chins/dips to failure

Preacher curl. Increasing weight every set

3x12 felt solid on these this morning, no idea why!

Drop set to failure.

Concentration curls

3 sets

Ez cg bench press

3 set to failure @ bar+25kg

Wrist curls up/down 3x25

Cardio...well I wasn't payInc attention. About.15 mins.

Extra day in the gym tomorrow as Mrs is away visiting family so gonna train legs again.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Whatever didn't hurt session.

The idea was to train legs today but unexplained abdominal pain has put paid to that. Standing makes me feel like projectile vomiting. Sitting and laying gives similar feelings but additional stabbing pain. No point rolling round at home in pain when nothing brings any pain relief. May as well give myself something else to focus on and hope I don't puke.

Chest flies hi/low hitch

Leg extensions

Seated calve press

OHP

Hamstring curl

Lat pull down wide grip and close uh grip

Manage 10 mins of cardio and the gut pain is blinding. Given I had to try and walk home as well I called it quits.

Really nauseous feeling all the way home and reduced to knees due to cramping. **** this ****, I foresee a weekend of pain ahead. Hope it will pass by Monday.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Well bit of a nightmare last night. Abdominal pains got worse, started vomiting blood and bile at about 3am. Sweating and shaking from the pain and passing in and out of conciousness I phones NHS direct who wanted to send an ambulance. I didn't want to use up resources so I woke the other half who speeded me up there. Straight in despite it being busy and x ray of abdominal area and chest showed nothing scary, they couldnt offer me any pain killers due to the upset of my stomach acid and said I need to make a GP appointment on Monday and arrange for coeliac tests, a colonoscopy (!) and a few other bits and pieces. I was a bit upset although thankful for their check over. I really had hoped they would find something obvious and get it treated but I suppose that's not why their there. My GPS are ****s, absolute morons so not relishing the visit to them to ask for the diagnostics the emergency doctor said I needed. No doubt they will end up tampering with my unrelated medication and end up having me seeing a dietician incase im eating wrong. Pain is still pretty bad at the moment down to a 7/10 over 10/10 but getting periods where im pain free for fifteen minutes or so hoping that's a good sign. Diet has been rubbish today, found it hard to keep anything down so the Mrs has been sticking any food she can infront of me in the hope some of the calories stay down. Ben and jerrys wouldn't have been on my list of foods but a tiny tub made her feel like she was helping and it actually stayed down so im thankful. Made a thick weight gain shake out there. Full fat milk, four scoops of protein and a fair amount of peanut butter (avoiding oats for a while as I eat them raw im not sure if they have a hand in my current problems). Just sipping it at the moment and hoping along with a light dinner I'll be able to get in atleast a gram of protein per lb of body weight.......need to show im making proper improvement if im gonna be allowed to the gym tomorrow morning. Still not sure it's a good idea but will gauge when I wake up.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Back session had to be adjusted today to allow for someone with the same capacity as someone who is 6 months pregnant. Stomach was so swollen it's unbelievable.

Instead of 5x5 on deads with additional weight I went with [email protected] couldnt belt up due to the pressure causing me pain but quite enjoyed the larger rep range.

The gym owner saw me holding my side and wanted to know if I was ok so I told him what had happened and he gave me the disapproving dad look. I promised him I was taking it easy and would stop if it got bad.

Tbar row

[email protected]+bar

Ss with wide grip lat pull downs at [email protected]

Low cable rows. These hurt a lot not the pulling but the sitting part so kept light and only did 2x12

Bent over db row

[email protected] again nothing heavy but was realising at this point I probably wasnt gaining a whole lot by training like this.

Finished with traps which I hit heavy as possible.

Db shrugs

Behind back cable shrugs

Upright row with trap hold

Finished with x over flies to failure 4 sets.

Stomach still swollen but the pain isn't quite as bad as when I woke. Cardio was 25 mins steady state. Feeling ****ty about the amount of sugar I ate yesterday. Kept within calorie allowance but protein suffered at only 120g consumed. I know one day isn't going to mean anything in terms of my goals just really don't enjoy eating them. Back on it today minus the oats to see if it makes a difference to my stomach.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Cant stand or sit comfortably today, stomach distension is still really bad. Almost passed out twice already. Not gonna attempt the gym. I can hardly walk so itd be stupid. Hopefully I can snag an emergency appointment today still not sure how im going to get there though.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Went to gp yesterday who shipped me straight to hospital. Pain Is still horrific but atleast now I have some. Idea of the problems. Gall stones, infection in the guts and they've found large ovarian cysts. Can't believe they are.all happening at the same time, especially at 29.

Pain killers have done little to ease any pain. Consultant will be round later to discuss whether he wants to operate. No food eaten for 24 hours the affect on my bulk are going to be bad. No idea when I can start training again


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

mg: Omg you sound like your having a terrible time of it.....

Hope all goes okay for you,

Get well soon.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers chick, still in hospital and they still can't control the infection, all my bloods keep coming back with higher readings and my liver, function tests are awful as well. Really feeling blue about the whole thing. More bloods tomorrow, hopefully their will be improvement.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Cheers chick, still in hospital and they still can't control the infection, all my bloods keep coming back with higher readings and my liver, function tests are awful as well. Really feeling blue about the whole thing. More bloods tomorrow, hopefully their will be improvement.


Aww.,,,,

Really hope it all goes good for you SHS,......you are such a dedicated trainer, ......

Take care..

x


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Got home today. Off for the rest of the week but still managed to squeeze a light work out at home. More just to test pain barriers as I don't have any huge dbs at home.

3x10 on all exercises

Goblet squats + 20kg

Lunges + 20kg

Split squats

Concentration curls + 10kg dbs

Oh tricep extension + 8kg dbs

Front raises + 10kgs dbs

Db flies + 10kgs

Press ups to failure

Took about half an hour.

Tomorrow gonna train abs at home with 45 mins stretching and shoulder mobility

Wednesday im heading back up the gym for chest/tri and light cardio.

Thursday ment to stay home and rest (not gonna happen if I can sweet talk the Mrs) - legs

Friday gym - shoulder/bi

Not sure how much weight I've lost as scales batteries are dead so will jump on the scales at the gym. Can't have lost much. Most I was under was 1000 calories on a couple of days but I never managed to hit my maintenance (even sat in hospital, mainly because the food was terrible and I bought what I could afford from the boots store down stairs)


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Still have to have an op but they will write to me when they want me.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wishing you well hon. Some really painful problems there. Big hugs and all the best...


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Wishing you well hon. Some really painful problems there. Big hugs and all the best...


Cheers hun. I can deal with the pain, mind over matter is the best pain killer their is. Assuming you cant pop your gall bladder doing deads I should be ok. I'll keep a bench near by to sit if needed. Bear hugs!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Had a back session this morning. Was gonna to abs at home but I had to go see my gp nearby and im weak 

I tired really quickly working with lower weight than normal but given he circumstances I tried not to be too harsh with myself.

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

Was wiped out by this point, sweaty, pain and drained. ****ed me off no end so I did isolation work. I won't bore you with reps sets etc but after 45 mins I admitted defeat and headed home (no cardio)

Oh and I weighed before I left. Lost 6lbs 6!?? In a week. Causes me pain to eat a lot at the moment so god knows when this will come back but gonna nail some preworkout pop tarts and a shake and hope it doesnt kill me. Lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

No gym today due to the Mrs being worried about me over doing it -.-

Trained abs at home though and have a some chronic back Doms from yesterday ???

Gonna go mad being housebound like this but atleast im not in hospital anymore.

May go get get my hair cut in a bit. Atleast get outside for half an hour.

Mrs already said No to me gymming tomorrow as well which ****ed me off no end but it's just another day. Friday is green lighted and its not worth having a debate over, I know her worries come from a good place.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Wooooo first day allowed back to the gym! A normal person would have taken it easy but went a bit nuts, strength down a little but that'll be back when I get the weight back.

Bench press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db incline flies ss (these were super weak for some reason)

[email protected] dbs felt heavy as fook lol

Cable flies high/low hitch

3x10 + drop set

20kg pull over ss with press ups.

Chest muscles shaking...that never happens but I quite like it.

Like a dog whose slipped the lead I was off 

Arms

I partnered two exercises together with no rest and increasing weight + drop sets

One arm cable curls with tricep rope pull down

High curl with cg flat bar push down.

Cable tricep kick backs with ez bar curls

Finished with wrist curls [email protected] dbs

Cardio 15 mins random resistance cardio. I could have stayed on all day was so full of endorphins but given I've lost nearly a year's worth of gains on two weeks I kept it short and sweet.

Weekend rest as normal. God it feels amazing to be back. They are gonna have to drag me back for my op cuz im not taking more rest from the gym <3


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Went to gp yesterday who shipped me straight to hospital. Pain Is still horrific but atleast now I have some. Idea of the problems. Gall stones, infection in the guts and they've found large ovarian cysts. Can't believe they are.all happening at the same time, especially at 29.
> 
> Pain killers have done little to ease any pain. Consultant will be round later to discuss whether he wants to operate. No food eaten for 24 hours the affect on my bulk are going to be bad. No idea when I can start training again


My friend had gall stones a few years back and she had them out and they let her see them afterwards!

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Miss timed my gym walk this morning as the boss isn't opening I have to wait till proper opening time before gym opens lol. Still feels awesome to get out and get some.fresh air even if it means standing outside the gym like a lemon for fifteen minutes. Thankfully im not alone, the Monday morning regs were also expecting the boss man to open so we are all desperately trying to keep hold of the pre workout buzz. Hehe.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

OHP for my first proper shoulder session in what feels like ages.

Tentative on weight due to strength loss but pushing each set.

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to failure.

More push press in the last set than id like but not unhappy as a test session.

1 arm ohp with t bar

[email protected] bar + 7.5kg/10/12.5/13.75 ss with sets of 20 plate raises 10kg

Cable work follows similar weight increases

Face pulls

Straight arm pull downs

Side/front raises

With some trap work done as well

Finished with a 3 set circuit of

Bent over db flies

Military presses

Front db raises

All to failure

10 mins Hiit as I lost a lot of weight im trying to keep cardio short


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Legs

Sticking loosely to the Mrs guidelines of settling back in slowly this week I figured wearing a belt and adding a box when squatting was more than adequate *whistles*

Still not super heavy but decided to pick up where I left off working back through my squat weight with slow progression focusing on form.

[email protected] (crunching knee pain which disappeared months ago but decided to stay for the whole leg session!)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Apart from the knee I was happy with form and weight.

Front squat ss with good morning

Both of these seemed to put pressure on my still tender abdomen so didn't go mad with weight

3x10(40kg front squat/28.75 good mornings)

Hammered calves in seated press

[email protected]

Ss with body weight raises on ledge. 10 reps 3 second negatives good squeeze at top and 10 speed raises.

Working to failure on leg extensions

5 sets starting @37.5kg dropping 2.5 each set

Same with ham curls

Starting at 27.5kg

Leg press was for high reps/low weight and heavy calf raises. 3 sets of both.

20 [email protected] 100kg lp

35 [email protected] 100kg cp

Was experimenting with feet position.

3x8 sldl @ 60kg with slow slow negs and explosive movement on raise.

15 mind cardio.

Legs are mashed, cant keep them from shaking even when standing still, love it. 

Really enjoyed today's session. Shoulders.are smashed to bits from yesterday. Crazy what a two week break does for Doms.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Morning shiny happy people.

Legs are absolutely wrecked. Still shaking when I tense any muscle and my calves feel like they're gonna snap. Ha!

Toss up between arms/abs and chest this morning. Arms won.

Again, first proper arms session since gettin out of hospital so please forgive the lack of progress!

Ez bar preacher curls

[email protected] + bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set

Ss above with 3 sets of oh tricep extensions with 17.5kg dbs

Standing db curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cg ez bar press

[email protected]+bar

Cables

Flat bar curls

Tricep rope pull down

One arm cable curls <3

Flat bar tricep push down

2xchins/dips to failure

Abs. Lacking motivation for these. Got super stress going on with tenant referencing and ab work is too easy to mind wander imo so kept it simple.

Weighted cable crunches

Weighted oblique crunches

Hanging leg raises

3 sets of something or nothing 

15 mins of steady state cardio

Weight up 2.5lbs in 10 days since leaving hospital. Huzzah!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...some great sessions there as per norm...good to see you getting back into the swing of things...


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning...some great sessions there as per norm...good to see you getting back into the swing of things...


Thanks Flubs. Got so much going on at the moment im finding it hard to keep up. I'll have to rest after my op so just enjoying being back in training for a bit. No point in setting goals till the ops is over and im recovered. X


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Bit frustrating this mornings chest session. Im not pushing for any new PBS at the moment. Just trying to work back upto my previous bests but it's gonna take longer than 4 days to do it apparently lol. Grrrr

Bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (struggled but full reps)

[email protected]

Only 2.5kg off PB but I guess Im expecting too much from myself too early.

Cable work

Flies hi/low hitch

Incline bench (pathetic)

[email protected]

Incline db fly ss with chest press machine. Running weights high to low on both exercises to failure.

Press ups and plate pull overs

4 sets to failure.

Finished way earlier than normal, probably due to being frustrated with lifts and sacking off rest and hitting next set too early.

[email protected] plate oblique crunches focusing on keeping hips still and pulling from abs.

Lat raises and face pulls running stack on cable machine. Felt chest was done so put some shoulders in which hurt the least.

Cardio 15 mins steady state.

Doms are killing me this week. I've never felt so sore. Shoulders still hurt from Monday and every muscle group since then is aching with increasing intensity. Atleast it's a nod at hitting the muscle groups I was aiming for lol.

Back tomorrow but im not expecting much. Might swap deads for rack pulls ive not done them in months so shouldn't get on my nerves so much im not hitting PBS.

Peace all.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

training through that is dedication .

hope your better now :thumbup1:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Getting their mate. Still have gall stone pain but especially after eating but still getting all my meals down. Hopefully the op letter with a date will come soon.

Want it all out of the way so I can get back to normal


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Training is one continuous cycle. 90% of the time you are building back up to PB's. It may be frustrating but it does make the PB's all the sweeter when achieved


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I have lower back Doms before even starting today???

Pretty sure the oblique crunches are the culprit. Keeping the hips still must have had my leaning a little and hit my back as well as obliques.

Ah well.

Rack pulls this morning no idea what sort of weight id be pulling on these so was more trial and error.

Warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] even with straps I was slipping. Tendons severed has left me with less ability to squeeze my fingers tightly. 

[email protected]

Tbar row [email protected] bar+25kg

Ss underhand cg lat pull downs [email protected]

ISO low row machine

[email protected] 45kg ss wide grip pull ups (assisted 10kg) to failure

Db shrugs. Shrugs are hurting me recently. Across my back and shoulder, not sure why but hey ho!

3 sets to failure with 25kg dbs

Ss Upright row trap squeeze. I find I hit my traps without pain doing these but didn't go mad as they tend to put pressure on my wrists.

Finished with bent over db rows

Running down the rack 4 sets starting at 30kg dbs and dropping reps each set.

Cardio was a little more than normal but not much. Mrs wants pizza tonight (it's been over two years since either of us have ordered dominos lol) so I managed to work it into Iifym and still hit my bulk calories target. The cardio was more about making me feel less guilt about eating crap, ha!

Not been given an op date yet and they said to chase it if I've not had one in two weeks so guess I'll be doing that today although I've no idea who to chase it with lol. Hoping they can fit it in before I move so if I have to rest up I'll have packing to keep me busy but who knows aye.

Have a nice day guys and girls


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Chest

Lower abdominal pain is creeping back in at the moment (same type that for me.admitted to hospital). Im 100% certain it's nothing to do with my gallstones and even the Drs said the pain shouldn't be this far in my abdomen but they didn't investigate further as they found the gallbladder issues and focused on that. Going back to the GP tomorrow and will raise the issues their. Have a horrible feeling I know what the problem is and it'll either result in a separate operation or confirmation of an incurable condition, yay!

Anyway, it affected my lifting a little today but trained as best I could.

Bench. Stepping away from.5x5 this week

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flies hi/low and max weight ss with press ups to failure.

Incline bb press

[email protected]

Decline db press

Run rack for 4 sets ss with 25kg pull overs

Finished on ISO lat chest press machine at 25kg

3 sets to failure.

Stomach is pulling and hurting by this point so kept cardio to ss random resistance for 20mins

Cant afford anymore time off work for this. They've said it's ok for me to have my op and recovery period but thats not till October 27th. Im hoping if the gp says I need another op as well they can do them together or im gonna have to choose between ops, ****in work is a joke.

Ah well.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Feeling...not unmotivated...but its starting to bother me that my lifting is being affected by my current health problems. Went back to deads this morning. Previous best efforts was 100kg 5x4 I believe but even belting up this morning hurt.

Managed [email protected] but almost vomited from the pain and had that pain sweat going on. Grrrrr. Spose I should be happy im even in the gym but I need to shift my mindset into more volume training for a while I think....grrrr

Db rows and shrugs

3 sets of 10/[email protected]

Close grip lat pull down ss with t bar rows

4 sets. About 80% weight to failure every set.

Low cable row ss with upright row. 3 sets increasing weight decreasing reps.

Attempted assisted pull ups but the pain was making me adjust and started to become kipping pull ups, pffft fook that id rather not do any.

Cardio was 15 mins high rpm variable resistance x training. Just felt like going at a good pace and staying there.

Drs this afternoon, im hoping she can confirm if an additional op is needed but I think im being optimistic and will end up being referred to a specialist.

Expecting a crap day and looks like I might be on the money so far.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

First morning with no preworkout for awhile and although I had a good session in terms of work done, first day off is always a bit meh lol

Started with cables this morning.

High curls and rope pull down

Standing curl and flat push down x 4 sets

Hanging leg raises, obliques crunches and weighted ab crunches x 3 sets to failure

Free weights

Concentration curls and skull crushers 3 sets+drop

Preacher curls and cg bench

3 sets + drop

Cardio was 20 mins ss x training. Cardio without preworkout is alot less fun but I was able to survive the monotony.

Weigh in - 135.5 (61.5kg)

No weight increase so gonna tweak my diet a little. Think more fats might be in order.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

OHP

4 sets to failure + 2 push [email protected]

One arm tbar ohp

[email protected]+oly bar

Ss with 15kg plate raises

Military press/db flies

3x10/3x12

Finished with some cable work

Face pulls

P arm push downs

Shrugs

Upright rows

15 mins ss z trainer highish resistance. I miss my preworkout.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

more fats in order hey? I've got a ton of that resting on my hips and arras i would happily donate to you....hee hee...

Hey you......slightly being nosey here, but in a good way...did you? or are you waiting for a bit...... :wub: you know what I mean right?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Flubs said:


> more fats in order hey? I've got a ton of that resting on my hips and arras i would happily donate to you....hee hee...
> 
> Hey you......slightly being nosey here, but in a good way...did you? or are you waiting for a bit...... :wub: you know what I mean right?


Lol um not quite sure but if you mean aas/peptides ive been natty for a while and until health is cleared up ill be staying so. Cant train properly so can't see a reason to pour money away if I cant give it my all. If you ment anything else I've no idea lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Quick warm up

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set

Felt strange going over 5 reps but in a good way 

Sl good mornings

[email protected]/32.5/35kg

Ss with front squats hold and bounce for 10 reps with just bar.

Hamstring curls

4sets. Running weight high/low to failure.

Leg extensions

5 sets as above. - Legs almost collapsed after finishing these.

Seated calve press + body weight slow and squeeze at top.

3 sets of 50/10

Finished with light leg press wide footed 4 sets of [email protected]

Cardio 15 mins random x trainer.

Gonna be doing more packing and dismantling furniture/trips to the tip most the weekend avoiding the heat as much as possible. Just have to sit in an office with no opening windows broken air conditioning and 100 PCs and people, bleugh!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Lol um not quite sure but if you mean aas/peptides ive been natty for a while and until health is cleared up ill be staying so. Cant train properly so can't see a reason to pour money away if I cant give it my all. If you ment anything else I've no idea lol


lol...I didn't mean gear, I meant popping the question....I don't need an answer, just being gently nosey thazzall...have a great weekend....


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol oh! Not yet. Its been kind of all go with finding a new place and sorting the flat. Still on the cards though, hopefully when we've settled in and money stress is sorted


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

[email protected] flat bench. Dropping 5x5 and working back at higher rep range. Just trying new things really till after op.

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline db flies

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chest press machine. Running high to low to failure ss with 20kg plate pull overs with good pec squeeze on each rep.

3 sets.

Normal cable routine hi/low hitch flies with set of wide stance push ups to failure. 5 circuits no rest.

Only took 45 mins this morning for weights and I was going to do more cardio but decided to stick to 15 mins high resistance random x training.

Strange session. Still not used to not doing.5x5 at the beginning of a work out but the higher rep range felt more enjoyable and left me with a bit more in the tank for the rest of the session.

Bloody boiling. Thought id get away with wearing my long sleeve/leg skins as it's early. No chance. Short sleeves from now on!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Humidity is sickening and it wasnt even 7am!

Tbar row

[email protected]+bar

Ss with wide grip lat pull downs

ISO row machine 1arm at a time

[email protected] an arm

Low cable row

[email protected] weight. Love these feels, really get a good stretch and pull through my back

Upright row (10reps) with 25kg plate and cable shrugs (20reps)

3 sets of db rows to failure 20kgs.

Disgustingly hot and sweaty now. Wasn't looking forward to cardio but managed to knock out the usual distance albeit at a slightly slower stickier pace.

Feeling rough as hell today. Sore throat and congested plodding on though. Work is going to be horrific. Cold bath when I get in to try lower my core temp.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Thinking of changing my split soon. Still five days but two muscle groups a session. Im doing too many exercises each session imo so yeah, gonna plan something new soon.

Today was arms/abs

Chins/dips (assisted)

3x10

Hammer db curls

Cg bench press

Preacher curls

Oh Tricep extensions

Rope pull downs

Flat bar push downs

High cable curls

Rope curls

Hanging leg raises

Incline weighed oblique twists

Sit ups

Cardio steady state 15 mins

It's hot, too hot and I now have about 3 hours of deep cleaning to do. Fml. Atleast im not in work.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Squats

10xbar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good mornings ss with front pulse squats

[email protected]/32.5/35kg

Hamstring curls

4 sets to failure with 10kg per leg. One leg at a time no test.

Leg extensions @ 15kg per leg as above.

Calve press ss with bodyweight raises 3 second negatives - [email protected]

Messing on leg press for warm down.

Wide stance high rep presses to failure with additional heavy calve presses for giggles.

4 sets to failure.

Cardio ss 20mins - minging


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

Attempted push press but leg Doms are so bad I can't get enough of a push, ha.

Decided id save my energy for the rest of the session

One arm OHP with tbar pivet

[email protected]+8.75

[email protected]" + 10

[email protected]" + 12.5

1x8 @ " + 15

Ss with sets of 10kg plate raises. Id usually use the 15kg but noticed I was rocking a little with it today so dropped weight kept focus on shoulders.

Military press ss with bent over flies.

Sets of 8/10/10 @ 17.5, 15, 12.5

Left cables to the end today but decided id been ****in about with the lat raises for too long at the weight I usually use so upped the weight and stayed with it for 3 sets (8/8/6)

Face pulls sets of 20 medium weight.

Cable shrugs. Heavy ss with upright row using 25kg plate.

4 sets + drop set

I wouldn't call my time on the x trainer cardio, more of a steady plod on random program. Averaging about 68rpm for 20 mins. My hamstrings and glutes are so tight and sore im gonna have to try foam roll them before work.

All the best good peeps. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Woke up an hour late today (what the hell happened alarm, you've only got one job!)

Went from bed to gym in twenty minutes. Eyes weren't even open properly but I'll be damned if im going to spend a whole day dying of heat exhaustion in an office all day without getting me my daily dose of iron lol

Didnt have time for breakfast so had to work out fasted. Which was surprisingly easier than I imagined it would be. Usually when im doing it out of.choice all I can think about is food the whole time. When its forced on me due to poor time management I didn't even think about it. So half asleep, with hayfever and a chest infection whilst fasted the following occurred.

Bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline

[email protected]

3x12/10/8 on cable exercises.

Increasing weight each set

Hi/low flies

Ss with press ups to failure

Incline db flies and 20kg pull overs.

3 [email protected]/12.5/15 + drop set

Chest press machine 6 sets starting heavy dropping 5kg a time to failing.

Cardio was 15 mins random program

Did not like the mad rushing this morning. I've no idea why I slept so much. I always wake up naturally before 5:30am. Hopefully it was a one off lol


----------

